# New Smiths Caribbean Homage Coming - 40 mm; 1000 meters



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Just in case you missed it, this is coming out from Eddie Platts / Timefactors. So far it looks pretty awesome:


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Also, here's the original reference.

https://shop.analogshift.com/products/ollech-wajs-caribbean-1000

SCUBAWATCH.ORG O&W CARIBBEAN 1000


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks great. waiting it out in good health


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting - he's joining the Crepas Cayman and Zoretto Jota with a smaller variant; too bad there's not a No Date option (TheGanzman says as he glances at HIS Crepas Cayman which is currently enjoying wrist time as he types, complete WITHOUT a date window)...


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

nothing tickles, maybe it´s just me but I think I´ve seen this design a hundred times.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I loved my Cayman. Beautifully made and very well presented, but it was a really big watch for daily wear. 

This one seems about perfectly sized. I'm probably "in" on this one.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

torquemada said:


> nothing tickles, maybe it´s just me but I think I´ve seen this design a hundred times.


Actually when it comes to homages a relatively seldomly used design. I like it quite a bit and it's one of the few watches where I really can't decide which colorway I like the best.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Actually when it comes to homages a relatively seldomly used design. I like it quite a bit and it's one of the few watches where I really can't decide which colorway I like the best.


there is more, f.e. the hands are too short


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Those look great. They will sell very well.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

That would be 1000 feet.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

torquemada said:


> there is more, f.e. the hands are too short


Really? I think it's perfect - the minute hand reaches just past the edge of the minute track.

When I think of hands that are too short I think of this:


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

No drilled lugs? Meh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Fergfour said:


> That would be 1000 feet.


There's a thread on their forum. IIRC it was a typo and it will be 1000 meters. Not 100%. That would explain its thickness - 14.5.

*edit: *its* thickness and *IIRC *(what the heck is wrong with me)


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Short hands I know you're (not) the one...


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

My biggest quibble is that it does not have a one-piece case like the original. By contrast, my Crepas Tornado has a one-piece case just like the original Sandoz Typhoon. But then the Crepas is a 1:1 copy and even has an acrylic crystal (though a sapphire version was available).


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Short hands I know you're (not) the one...


Did I miss something? See my post above (#11)


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> There's a thread on their forum. IRRC it was a typo and it will be 1000 meters. Not 100%. That would explain it's thickness - 14.5.


Oh. I was just looking at the specs in the first post which say 30atm. 
14.5 is pretty thick, but I've seen divers that are around the same thickness that are rated less like the Lumtec 300M for example. I have some 200M Vostoks that are 15mm-ish, although the crystal is at least 3mm of that.


----------



## Seidinho (Jan 13, 2018)

Would’ve been really interested. But 14.5mm is thick compared to the diameter and lug to lug.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm very interested in this as well however I think that 14.5 mm thickness is likely going to cool down my enthusiasm.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Miss my Cayman and been patiently waiting for a smaller rendition. Im diggin this.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks very good. 40mm is a great case size.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks pretty neat. 

I would have traded less WR for less height but I like the aesthetic. 

Price?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bezel is interesting and I am not sure what to make of an “enamel” insert. 

Anyone have insight on what that means?

Sounds like it will be shiny and scratch, if I was too guess.


----------



## cuttlefish (Nov 26, 2017)

The bezel uses hours rather than minutes. More relevant to a GMT than a dive watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like this one. Given that I was fine with a Sinn 103 acrylic with 15.5 height, I think I'll be fine with this one.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I think they look nice but doxa are selling off all the Jenny Caribbean's really cheap at the moment , I would rather go genuine than homage


----------



## acg2010 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think they look nice but doxa are selling off all the Jenny Caribbean's really cheap at the moment , I would rather go genuine than homage


Interesting, is that coupon expired? Just checked em out and they seem to be back up to 990.

Edit: nope not expired, just no longer advertised. Not surprising, it seems a lot of people are peeved by how Doxa handled its black friday sale and has handled post sale customer service on these jenny watches.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

The Doxa version is a homage, not a re-edition. It's a 50mm case i believe, plus some other design updates.

Eddie has not published the case size as far as I can see on his homage. Diameter and thickness only so far.

That could be a factor if TF's is a smaller case.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think they look nice but doxa are selling off all the Jenny Caribbean's really cheap at the moment , I would rather go genuine than homage
> View attachment 13721215


I prefer the smiths to the jenny,
not only visually, as the 300 looks nothing like the 1000/ 1500 it's homaging, let alone a re edition, but I also trust the brand a whole lot more

still doesn't tickle my fancy as much as the cayman did, though..


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I’ve always appreciated the O&W original..... this looks very true to the original , slightly slimmer but the looks of it. 

I love the 40/mm width and 45mm L2L but add me to the camp that wishes it was 1000 FEET WR and 12 mm thick..... 14.5 mm is certainly not bad but above my current comfort zone for extended wear. 


I look at the Jenny and think those hands are too small.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

It's good looking but not original -- this sort of design has been done countless times. And like someone said a no-date version would look better, especially if you're going for that retro vibe.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jenny has history and will be a better made watch in terms of quality 

Don’t get me wrong I don’t mind the timefactors watches eddie platt does a good job the early fricker case watches where first class
what you get now is same as every other micro brand homage made at the same factory fullswing as all the rest ,
look at the problems Helson is having with the sharkmaster can these watch manifactors be trusted on water resistant or are the watches so unit price cheap it doesn’t matter as micro company will just replace 
Smiths was a redundant trade name that Eddie claimed like all his other watches it has no connection to the original smiths 
Sorry if this sounds like a diss on Eddie because it’s not ,like I said I like what he comes out with but for me Chinese fullswing and Jenny are on different levels of quality


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Just wish they had a no date version. Other than that, it looks awesome.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a diss on Eddie because it's not ,like I said I like what he comes out with but for me Chinese fullswing and Jenny are on different levels of quality


I believe Eddie has started using a new manufacturing partner as of the recent Smiths PRS-25 release (if not the Smiths Military), and signs are that quality is next level compared to before. So don't take previous experience as an indicator of current quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> Did I miss something? See my post above (#11)


Yes, yes you did.

It's a paraphrase of an 80s song lyric. Just having a little fun.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

hugof3C said:


> I prefer the smiths to the jenny,
> not only visually, as the 300 looks nothing like the 1000/ 1500 it's homaging, let alone a re edition, but I also trust the brand a whole lot more..


I believe it is the 700, rather than the 1000 or 1500 that the 300 is designed to resemble:


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Cigarbob said:


> I believe it is the 700, rather than the 1000 or 1500 that the 300 is designed to resemble:


you're probably correct, and would make sense to invoke the first when talking heritage, 
but 700/ 1000/ 1500 all looked more alike between them than the 300 resembles any of them..
















and jenny themselves calling it a re-edition is just.. typical, and the kind of thing that makes me prefer to look elsewhere.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Have a new PRS-25 inbound from Eddie, should arrive tomorrow. 

As for this new PRS-55, Like the 40mm size, 12 hour bezel and big crown and hi-beat movement, but the Halios Seaforth I just aquired covers those bases well. 

Here’s hoping Eddie will do another run of the 39mm PRS-29B.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

hugof3C said:


> you're probably correct, and would make sense to invoke the first when talking heritage,
> but 700/ 1000/ 1500 all looked more alike between them than the 300 resembles any of them..
> 
> View attachment 13722627
> ...


That PW is something special. What a fantastic vintage diver.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Cigarbob said:


> That PW is something special. What a fantastic vintage diver.


I can't for the life of me find the pic that got me into this watch, I remember it was a blue o&w, I think, on a blue bulang&sons nato..

meanwhile,


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Any idea when the Caribbean Homage will be available?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

supawabb said:


> Any idea when the Caribbean Homage will be available?


Timing has not been discussed by Eddie apart from "later next year" but as the design has not even been finalized yet, would assume at *least* 3-6 months out. Maybe as late as Fall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

redhed18 said:


> Timing has not been discussed by Eddie apart from "later next year" but as the design has not even been finalized yet, would assume at *least* 3-6 months out. Maybe as late as Fall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Really wanted to snag the Crepas Cayman when it came out, didn't. Then I ..... the bed when Crepas did their second run of the Cayman. Now contemplating the Zoretto Jota, and came across this post... decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

I like the looks of this. Eddie does a really good job with designs and I'm sure the finishing will be top notch. 

I would prefer a thinner case and longer lugs for a more streamlined look. ATM the design looks very tall and blocky from the side.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I’d like a smaller Crepas Cayman!


----------



## acg2010 (Nov 23, 2008)

Update: looks like this project is not necessarily a go at this point. Eddie clarified this is still a concept, not a project. So, if this thing comes at all, I'd expect 9mos to a year from now easily.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

hugof3C said:


> I can't for the life of me find the pic that got me into this watch, I remember it was a blue o&w, I think, on a blue bulang&sons nato..
> 
> meanwhile,
> 
> ...


It may have been my Caribbean that you saw....


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I believe I saw a post on the TZ-UK forum by Eddie to the effect that the Caribbean will appear in the early fall. Looks like there are some nice color schemes to be had. I'm pretty sure I'll grab one.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Can you post some pics here ?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Here you go:









Credit: Timefactors.com

Oh, and a yellow dial / blue bezel variant might be a possibility.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you. I get Eddie’s news blasts and thought fall for release, but hadn’t seen pics. Thank you!!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow. Just noticed the same renders had been posted in the first post to this thread. Oh, well. So far, that's all we've got.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like it


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I've never heard of Smiths.
The bezel inserts are idiotic.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

BrianMcKay said:


> I've never heard of Smiths.
> The bezel inserts are idiotic.


I went back and studied on the bezel insert and its POSSIBLE significance for ~5 minutes; FINALLY it occurred to me! That's for keeping track of The Rings Around Uranus; hope this helps, Brian...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

longstride said:


> It may have been my Caribbean that you saw....
> 
> View attachment 14261875
> 
> ...


exactly that, Mr. Longstride, thank you, 
beautiful watch and combo


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

What don't you understand about the bezel insert??


----------



## cuttlefish (Nov 26, 2017)

drumcairn said:


> What don't you understand about the bezel insert??


Well, why hours when you need minutes? What exactly are the index points up the the 5th hour supposed to represent?


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree with the WUS posts that this design has been done many times.

It makes no sense that Eddie kills off the popular PRS-68 (with many people like me still wanting one) and then brings out a knock off Jenny Carribean 702 (not exactly the best looking dive/tool watch of the 1960s).

Senseless.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

?? Hours give you a second time zone - a common enough bezel insert. Not sure what the index points are for but pretty common on lots of bezel inserts.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Anybody heard any news whether this is actually coming or not? Would love to own a properly sized caribbean homage.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

From what the maker has posted on his TZ-UK forum doesn't look like it'll be coming anytime soon


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

That's disappointing...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

drumcairn said:


> From what the maker has posted on his TZ-UK forum doesn't look like it'll be coming anytime soon


He has indicated that it is a 2020 project and thats if everything else he is workign on stays on track


----------



## RedKite1974 (Aug 27, 2019)

Nope, Eddie has speficately stated it will be 1000 metres. Not for me as I already have the PRS-3 diver and one diver's watch is enough for this non-diver. I am however lusting after the PRS-29 Smiths. A clear and beautifully executed homage to the W10. And the Everest, and, and.....

I think I would like to be an octopus!


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

RedKite1974 said:


> Nope, Eddie has speficately stated it will be 1000 metres. Not for me as I already have the PRS-3 diver and one diver's watch is enough for this non-diver. I am however lusting after the PRS-29 Smiths. A clear and beautifully executed homage to the W10. And the Everest, and, and.....
> 
> I think I would like to be an octopus!


Where is this project at to view?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> He has indicated that it is a 2020 project and thats if everything else he is working on stays on track


"What could go wrong?" ...


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Project back on - Owner reports prototypes maybe by Christmas


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

drumcairn said:


> Project back on - Owner reports prototypes maybe by Christmas
> View attachment 14631533


I'll very likely be in on this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

Intriguing!


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Great to see the Smiths 'titties' logo !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still subscribed


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still interested!


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update. But this thread is too long now. Can we start a new one for updates on this project?

A reader has to scroll backwards to get to the new development posted.



drumcairn said:


> Project back on - Owner reports prototypes maybe by Christmas
> View attachment 14631533


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't even wait! Please update us!!!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Eagerly anticipating this one, let's hope it actually comes to fruition...


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Apparantly prototypes produced from old artwork - getting redone so a month or so away...


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Can you tell us your source for this info./update?



drumcairn said:


> Apparantly prototypes produced from old artwork - getting redone so a month or so away...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

By the look of the concept designs there will be a blue dial & bezel option. Cool.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

sfnewguy said:


> Can you tell us your source for this info./update?


It was posted by eddie platts who is the owner of Smiths. He said that they have to redo the prototypes which will be another month or so.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

sfnewguy said:


> Can you tell us your source for this info./update?


Here's the link where Eddie posts the most recent updates on the project. 
https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?435488-Caribbean-w-TripLock-Tech/page7


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the update & link!!



pkrshang said:


> Here's the link where Eddie posts the most recent updates on the project.
> https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?435488-Caribbean-w-TripLock-Tech/page7


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Well can't shed any light on the Caribbean being released but I can post a pic of the last time Eddie made some colorful divers.

The PRS-3 LEs. I got both the blue dial and yellow. I did not like the shade of blue as much so traded it. I held onto the yellow dial for about 3 years, but let that go also. Which in hindsight was dumb. I loved the hybrid bezel, as you could use it for a 2nd time zone when traveling.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Couldn't have been that long ago the last yellows sold out - seems to remember they were the last available


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

They came out around November 2009


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think an accurate homage to the original O&W/Jenny Caribbean is a worthy goal for Eddie, as an everyday watch I would buy one.

From a collectors POV the originals are are rare as Rocking horse Poo.

It took me about 3 years of constant looking to find an example worthy of owning.

Good ones only come up once every blue moon, and the 702 Caribbean only surfaces for sale maybe 20-30 times a year. By comparison vintage Rolex Subs are available by the 100's.



























That's my original on a proper vintage Tropic dive strap (as they came new).

The concept and design of the 702 case was a collaborative effort between O&W and Jenny, The O&W version of the watch was the first to market in 1964.

As mentioned- the 702 case was the first mass produced genuine 1000M case and was used by multiple boutique manufacturers in the 1960's... Ollech & Wajs, Jenny, Phillip Watch and Valrus to name just a few.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

longstride said:


> I think an accurate homage to the original O&W/Jenny Caribbean is a worthy goal for Eddie, as an everyday watch I would buy one.
> 
> From a collectors POV the originals are are rare as Rocking horse Poo.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think its great that somebody is taking the steps for making a 1:1 recreation. The Jenny ones were too large in size and the dials were also flat and boring. The Zoretto and Crepas ones were also way too large in terms of diameter and lug to lug length. I've owned a couple ref 702 caribbeans and a 1500 caribbean but they always had something finicky about them. The split stem crown was also a weakness on these watches as well as the bakelite bezel which have become quite brittle with age. Its fantastic that there will be a wearable recreation with the correct proportions and details.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

A "hour" bezel is for the most of the people convenient (Timezones),

there are not sooo much scubadivers here who use just a fancy watch to dive ...
Real divers use different watches, IMHO ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

longstride said:


> I think an accurate homage to the original O&W/Jenny Caribbean is a worthy goal for Eddie, as an everyday watch I would buy one.
> 
> From a collectors POV the originals are are rare as Rocking horse Poo.
> 
> ...


great info


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

sfnewguy said:


>


Their watches look really well built, I just can't get over the fact that they have the most "meh" logo I've ever seen on anything.

As in "Meh, let's just slap our brand in a mediocre font and get on with our business."


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Stateff said:


> Their watches look really well built, I just can't get over the fact that they have the most "meh" logo I've ever seen on anything.
> 
> As in "Meh, let's just slap our brand in a mediocre font and get on with our business."


Unclear which brand you are referring to... Smiths or Precista

The Precista script logo is historically accurate for the brand.

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/121890-precista-watches-an-enigmatic-history/

I can't speak to that particular image - PRS-3 LE model's history (if any) though...

As for Smiths, bringing us back on track to the Caribbean model being discussed in this thread, Eddie has been playing with how to represent the Smiths brand on his watches/prototypes/design renders over the years. Everything from block caps, to one with the Crown and sub-line England or Sheffield. We shall have to see what he goes with on this Caribbean model, I think this is what we are expecting...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I really enjoy this design, even in the suped-up larger versions of the Cayman and the zorettos jotas. I would buy a 40mm homage(as original) version as well.
























]

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

I wonder if the cases will have any polishing on them like the originals - Eddie seems to prefer the no-shine military look. I was one that liked the Smiths 'boobies' logo but seeing the render for it I think I preferred the original simpler render of 'Smiths Sheffield'. The 'boobies' one is looking a little busy on that dial. Either way I'm a buyer.

Hopefully Corona doesn't delay the prototypes too long - itching to see them and hope they look as good as the renders and that he goes with the BOR bracelet as shown on the artwork.


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

pinkybrain said:


> Just in case you missed it, this is coming out from Eddie Platts / Timefactors. So far it looks pretty awesome:
> 
> View attachment 13719799


Very Philip Carribean Jenny and other 1960s concept - very classic


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watches4ever said:


> Very Philip Carribean Jenny and other 1960s concept - very classic


Do you know when? have you heard of a timetable or estimated date?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Do you know when? have you heard of a timetable or estimated date?


Timefactors Facebook

"Any news on the Caribbean?"

TimeFactors.com 
"Delayed due to Coronavirus, I don't know how long for."


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Jo Hande said:


> A "hour" bezel is for the most of the people convenient (Timezones),
> 
> there are not sooo much scubadivers here who use just a fancy watch to dive ...
> Real divers use different watches, IMHO ...


use just a watch? this day and age no. Use a "fancy" watch? yes. we like to test our toys. Trust me. Doxa, Omega, Rolex, etc. they all get wet.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Pics of the prototypes finally on the Timesfactor's facebook page - looking great! Well worth the wait - something to look forward to after the self isolating!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Protos looking really good!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Colorful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

The prototypes are out and they look fantastic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like them!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup. Gonna cost me some money later this year. 
And actually a tough call between the blue and the orange. I was leaning towards the yellow with a blue bezel, but the prototype yellow looks more like cantaloupe orange, so...we'll have to see how that turns out. Blue or orange are also looking good, though.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, I will be interested. Like it more than the Doxa 200


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

That looks smokin!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

She looking all damn good and things


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

To whoever may know,, please keep us all informed on estimated schedule to reserve or buy coming Smith Caribbean.








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> To whoever may know,, please keep us all informed on estimated schedule to reserve or buy coming Smith Caribbean.
> View attachment 15109593
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Hop onto the Timefactors web site & sign up for the "newsletter". Then you too will be in the know


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

boatswain said:


> I like them!


Yep! :-!


----------



## bdmmrm (Nov 7, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> Interesting - he's joining the Crepas Cayman and Zoretto Jota with a smaller variant; too bad there's not a No Date option (TheGanzman says as he glances at HIS Crepas Cayman which is currently enjoying wrist time as he types, complete WITHOUT a date window)...
> View attachment 13719883


Love the Cayman! Had one, sold it, and regret it. I keep my eyes open for another and hope to get one again some day.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And I will keep you informed if I ever have a need to sell the cayman














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi all,

The project has been delayed due to covid. New ETA is summer 2021 according to Eddie/Timefactors/Smiths.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update & fine by me. Already fighting temptation, but this Smiths looks like something I would really like to have. Just had an email from O & W regarding their version, and still much prefer the Smiths. Haven't bought anything from Mr Platts in a long time, but I'm really on deck for this one, pending roll out specs etc. A very well donje truly "vintage" styled release.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for the update & fine by me. Already fighting temptation, but this Smiths looks like something I would really like to have. Just had an email from O & W regarding their version, and still much prefer the Smiths. Haven't bought anything from Mr Platts in a long time, but I'm really on deck for this one, pending roll out specs etc. A very well donje truly "vintage" styled release.


My pleasure, the OW interpretation of the caribbean 702 was very off in my opinion. Far too different from the original and the massive lug to lug length of their cases is aesthetically unappealing. I think Eddie got this one just about right except the originals had the angled "vampire fang" lugs which I would have liked on the Smiths.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I got the email from O&W also but I did not see anything about the Caribbean reissue. All I saw was an overly long article about an 1970s English cop/spy TV show.

Please provide any pics if available.

The one O&W watch that makes me awfully tempted is the P-101 on BOR breacelet












pkrshang said:


> My pleasure, the OW interpretation of the caribbean 702 was very off in my opinion. Far too different from the original and the massive lug to lug length of their cases is aesthetically unappealing. I think Eddie got this one just about right except the originals had the angled "vampire fang" lugs which I would have liked on the Smiths.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> I got the email from O&W also but I did not see anything about the Caribbean reissue. All I saw was an overly long article about an 1970s English cop/spy TV show.
> 
> Please provide any pics if available.
> 
> The one O&W watch that makes me awfully tempted is the P-101 on BOR breacelet


I would prefer a polished version as the original caribbean 1000


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

sivart said:


> Yes, I will be interested. Like it more than the Doxa 200


they would have sold many more if doxa didn't beat them to the punch


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> .
> View attachment 15395213
> View attachment 15395214
> 
> ...


always wanted ne of these, but the size is larger than I want.

I guess every crepas watch is too frikken large for me.

I love the brand, but I wish they would do a 40mm, just once?


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> always wanted ne of these, but the size is larger than I want.
> 
> I guess every crepas watch is too frikken large for me.
> 
> I love the brand, but I wish they would do a 40mm, just once?


I agree; I had a Crepas years ago, but it was just too big, and I sold it to a very happy buyer. 36mm - 40mm is good for my wrist, and more true to the original size of these watches. But, as one boutique manufacturer delicately put it to me years ago, "wrists tend to be much larger than they were in the 1960s." 
I am very curious to see these Smiths once they are available. They look terrific.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Only issue I can see for some is that they will be quite tall.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

I emailed Eddie, and his target for rollout of these watches is spring of next year. They will have the Miyota movement, I assume a 9015. I remain very interested, as I expect the price of these to be affordable.


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Yup. Gonna cost me some money later this year.
> And actually a tough call between the blue and the orange. I was leaning towards the yellow with a blue bezel, but the prototype yellow looks more like cantaloupe orange, so...we'll have to see how that turns out. Blue or orange are also looking good, though.


Funny, but there's still nothing on the TimeFactors website about them? I'll take two, but not if they're as mangled in their specs as DOXA had done to their own version.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Chicawolverina said:


> Funny, but there's still nothing on the TimeFactors website about them? I'll take two, but not if they're as mangled in their specs as DOXA had done to their own version.


He mentioned on his own TZ-UK forum about putting them into production in February for May/June release


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

8505davids said:


> He mentioned on his own TZ-UK forum about putting them into production in February for May/June release


Ah... right, that place! LOL


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicawolverina said:


> Ah... right, that place! LOL


Are you referring to the Jenny Caribbean reissue or the Sub 200? I have the Jenny and my only real gripe is the size: it should have been a 39 or 40mm. Haven't decided about the 200; I have a couple of gripes about each version except the Sharkhunter.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

The latest from Eddie is a June release date; the Caribbean homage watches are beginning production now, so we still have awhile.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Post-Co-vid treat? Lets hope so - self isolating myself following a close contact with a positive trace at the weekend...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am saving up for this release! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Still waiting and writing on this thread so it stays on top of the heap on WUS

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

pinkybrain said:


> Just in case you missed it, this is coming out from Eddie Platts / Timefactors. So far it looks pretty awesome:
> 
> View attachment 13719799


Be interesting to see how it matches up against the Jenny re-release.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr.Boots said:


> Be interesting to see how it matches up against the Jenny re-release.
> 
> View attachment 15722934


Nice strap choice for your Jenny. What is it, if I may ask? I have mine on a Barton Silicone Elite at the moment.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

BigBluefish said:


> Nice strap choice for your Jenny. What is it, if I may ask? I have mine on a Barton Silicone Elite at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 15723610











Vintage Tropic 2.0 Gray CNS & Watch Bands


Tropic rubber watch bands made from an authentic 1960´s mold. We have many models and colors in stock. Fast worldwide shipping.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





They're in Germany, but its worth the wait.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm. No 21mm. Looks like you might have a 22mm squeezed on there. Think I will order one.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Only issue I can see for some is that they will be quite tall.


The originals were tall also.... but they had a nice drop shoulder bezel and the acrylic crystal was significantly domed. They slid under sleeves nicely....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

longstride said:


> The originals were tall also.... but they had a nice drop shoulder bezel and the acrylic crystal was significantly domed. They slid under sleeves nicely....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely to see the original here. thanks for the exhibit


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr.Boots said:


> Be interesting to see how it matches up against the Jenny re-release.
> 
> View attachment 15722934


21mm lug width is a true deal breaker for any watch, as is 19mm, but worse. I hope that's not what timefactors intends to do with theirs. Why can't the loveliest diver ever get its **** together?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

a 19mm does mean one shall never remove or lose that bracelet. Then again, I am one that loves the BoR and have no intention ever ever of swapping from the BoR to anything else on this model


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Chicawolverina said:


> 21mm lug width is a true deal breaker for any watch, as is 19mm, but worse. I hope that's not what timefactors intends to do with theirs. Why can't the loveliest diver ever get its **** together?


Post #1 shows a 20x18 bracelet for the TF


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

I can’t believe I’ve been reading this pointless thread for 2 years. Make the watch already.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Sir you will never make it as a member of the "Cult of Yao" e.g., the MKII Watches Fanboys. 

Some of whom waited with baited breath for more than 8 years for a watch AFTER HAVING PREPAID FOR THE WATCH!!!

Look it up "Project 300"

With Eddie Platts, he may take time to actually make a watch, but he spends his own funds to make them, and then sells them to the public once stock is in hand!

A big difference.



DiveFirstCoast said:


> I can't believe I've been reading this pointless thread for 2 years. Make the watch already.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sfnewguy said:


> Sir you will never make it as a member of the "Cult of Yao" e.g., the MKII Watches Fanboys.
> 
> Some of whom waited with baited breath for more than 8 years for a watch AFTER HAVING PREPAID FOR THE WATCH!!!
> 
> ...


Not to mention Eddie had at least 3 preceding projects in the pipeline, that have now come to fruition. He likes to share ideas and plans in advance, with the customers via his forum for feedback etc. One just has to understand how the process works.

DiveFirstCoast said:
I can't believe I've been reading this pointless thread for 2 years. Make the watch already.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Eddie will make it when he makes it. Like others have said, he has things in the pipeline. And he's also busy with selling out the new model Everests. 

I wouldn't worry too much about this one since the odds that we'll get our hands on it are vanishingly small, what with a 2 minute window, and a lot of interest. You can alway resort to the resellers on eBay obviously. But that's a while down the road.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now I hope he makes the caribbean in 2022 since I am spent out on watches and don't want to be enticed or hide the purchase from my wife

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It's been a fire hose gusher lately in terms of watches. Hard to stay strong and steady these days.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I've got money set aside for a couple of the Caribbeans .... but if they don't arrive by the summer not sure I can resist!!


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> Sir you will never make it as a member of the "Cult of Yao" e.g., the MKII Watches Fanboys.
> 
> Some of whom waited with baited breath for more than 8 years for a watch AFTER HAVING PREPAID FOR THE WATCH!!!
> 
> ...


It's funny, I remember when those first rolled out and almost almost put down some money before ultimately being turned off by the prospect of a preorder on a homage. I also recall being surprised to see that the project was still in suspension 2 years later when I happened to browse the site again, and do seem to recall a few grumblings in the forums. And here I am now, surprised and a bit amused to hear the process was dragged out 8 years!!... In a time when there seems to be no shortage of Seamaster 300 type homages. Glad to have dodged that slow penetrating bullet.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Due in June apparently - not sure if thats this June or next year's!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Eddie said it's this year in his latest email, so we shall get our paypal or wallets ready to deploy. Trying to capture the future Caribbean feeling of bubble dome height, polished, orangy, etc. Via a zeno 40mm navy diver. This one has hour/minute hand size to feeble for my taste so modding on deck





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Eddie said it's this year in his latest email, so we shall get our paypal or wallets ready to deploy. Trying to capture the future Caribbean feeling of bubble dome height, polished, orangy, etc. Via a zeno 40mm navy diver. This one has hour/minute hand size to feeble for my taste so modding on deck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bracelet - those hands are a bit boring...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Great looking bracelet - those hands are a bit boring...


Indeed. The bracelet is great and everything, except the hour/minute hands will be ditched and swapped for thicker ones with black perimeter ones. A yellow version batch of this was made for the UK and it had the proper sword hands with black perimeter. I bought this one with the intention of changing the handset.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Indeed. The bracelet is great and everything, except the hour/minute hands will be ditched and swapped for thicker ones with black perimeter ones. A yellow version batch of this was made for the UK and it had the proper sword hands with black perimeter. I bought this one with the intention of changing the handset.


There was a yellow one for sale in the States about 10 months ago - you can also get that orange dial one with a normal black bezel insert if I mind right. Shame they don't use a black version of that dial rather than the numbers.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> There was a yellow one for sale in the States about 10 months ago - you can also get that orange dial one with a normal black bezel insert if I mind right. Shame they don't use a black version of that dial rather than the numbers.


I missed that yellow one and have been drooling to get one if it ever shows up. I think they only made 20 yellow ones. On the black, I totally agree how they screwed the dial with all those large even numbers. That said, if I ever get the right size of the dial, I will buy the black and just mod/dial the dial as well as the feeble hour/minute hands. The fitted polished bracelet is terrific (for my taste) and I like the orange dial on this one. All I need is to mod the hands set. Cheers!!! that said, I can't wait for Eddie to unleash the Caribbean model - he nailed it with the beefier hour/minute hands/BoR, etc...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Is it the same fit as a Squale 1521?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Is it the same fit as a Squale 1521?


Not sure mr. 850davids . I have not owned a 1521 but I thought that one was a 41mm or 42mm, while this Zeno navy/army retro is a 40mm. Yet, the cases are very similar. I a,m not fluent in Italian, but here is youtube review where they mention doxa and/or squale. Anyway, if Squale only made a bracelet for as this one for their 1521 line I bet it would be even more popular than it is already.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Not sure mr. 850davids . I have not owned a 1521 but I thought that one was a 41mm or 42mm, while this Zeno navy/army retro is a 40mm. Yet, the cases are very similar. I a,m not fluent in Italian, but here is youtube review where they mention doxa and/or squale. Anyway, if Squale only made a bracelet for as this one for their 1521 line I bet it would be even more popular than it is already.


With Doxa hands - does look much better - wonder why they don't make a range of dial colours a la Doxa (Zeno just don't seem to promote their watches at all) - or why Doxa doesn't release another 250 in all the colours .... seems we've gone off track in the Smiths Caribbean but I guess its a way to pass some time til they finally arrive!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> With Doxa hands - does look much better - wonder why they don't make a range of dial colours a la Doxa (Zeno just don't seem to promote their watches at all) - or why Doxa doesn't release another 250 in all the colours .... seems we've gone off track in the Smiths Caribbean but I guess its a way to pass some time til they finally arrive!
> 
> View attachment 15883788


agree. Those Doxa hands look great. I a not swapping to the Doxa ones, but they will have a black perimeter as well. Did you also swap to a sapphire or is that the mineral bubble dome?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> agree. Those Doxa hands look great. I a not swapping to the Doxa ones, but they will have a black perimeter as well. Did you also swap to a sapphire or is that the mineral bubble dome?


Not my watch - found it on the net just posted out of interest, Army Diver is one I come back to every so often, as is the 1521, but not bought as yet. Strange how just a different set of hands can make such a difference.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

the hands can make or break a watch. Too short or too feeble = no good and some hands are a total turn-off (SKX07). Then, I have bought certain watches just cause I liked the hands so much as the blue monchard below. Then I had the Atlantic beachboy hands modded to these thicker stick ones. Tie-in that to the thread, judging by pics 
/prototypes of this Smith Caribbean, the beefier hands are fantastic.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Happily modded hour/,minute hand as we wait Eddie's Caribbean 1000


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imminent sale/availability of the Caribbean later this month ! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> Imminent sale/availability of the Caribbean later this month !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


If it's Eddie's, he may have pushed out to July ?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now comes the phase where we log in to time Factors every day 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> Now comes the phase where we log in to time Factors every day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Do you mean Eddie's Forum? Otherwise, one could just wait for the email News blast when he says it's ready, & the Sunday rush is on. That's when to get really keyed up. The win or lose moment of truth 

I would just like to see finished product photos at this point -- Post um if you see um please...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, you are correct. After my posting here, I read Eddie's forum where he now writes about July launch. So , I reverse my position. I will take a few weeks off from strolling time factors site and as you say, he should email anyway. Anyway, better in July to save up more moolah. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

As much as I like this iteration, it does not compare to the original polished version we are all waiting to be unleashed by Mr. Platts. Yet, I am going to polish this one cause I am trying to reissue my life back to the 70s but without bell button jeans






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I like her polished much better





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> I like her polished much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Wow.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gave up waiting - bought myself a Doxa Divingstar Poseidon instead


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I will work extra hard between now and release to buy Smiths Caribbean 1000. I think it will be an exquisite one

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr. Platts. We are waiting for you next !
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it would be more effective asking this question of Eddie at TZ UK, always supposing you're not already banned over there.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think it would be more effective asking this question of Eddie at TZ UK, always supposing you're not already banned over there.


Nope. Never used it. I am just subscribed to timefactors.com to get the announcements/news. Yet, although that forum is more directly rlelated to this, I prefer to stick to WUS and Facebook groups. Also, I am not asking Platts, just a colloquial way of saying some of us are looking forward to the Smith Caribbean and no i certainly have no rush.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Per the latest, Eddie thinks July for this one. More experienced observers think August.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Per the latest, Eddie thinks July for this one. More experienced observers think August.


The longer it takes for them to go on sale, the better, to save a bit more and try to buy more than just 1 color variant

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I crave shiny rice beads























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And the larger zoretto homage version at 43mm of the Caribbean 1000. Now a bit too large for my 7.2 inch wrist- not exactly the sweetheart we are patiently waiting from Smith /timefactors























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

The C-1000 is growing on me, especially the bracelet but I shy away from it with the long lugs on my 6.5" wrist. Less obvious with the bracelet.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> the Caribbean 1000. Now a bit too large for my 7.2 inch wrist- not exactly the sweetheart we are patiently waiting from Smith /timefactors
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Please start down playing the watch. Tell people it's really a bad design. They should steer clear of this one 🤐


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Please start down playing the watch. Tell people it's really a bad design. They should steer clear of this one 🤐


trust me, I_ have no influence over others although you may. Feel free to express your opinion _


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> trust me, I_ have no influence over others although you may. Feel free to express your opinion _


Sorry. Not humorous?

Just noticing the hype is building, so another one of those computer crashing, 3 minute sell out scenarios come to mind. Then again with Eddie releasing 200 at a crack, I wonder how long this will be drawn out. Maybe people will give up on the watch after 6 months of offering, then we might get one....

Good to know your enthusiasm doesn't pique peoples interests. I've led the charge before....

I'll have to put a timefactors watch in the cart tomorrow so I can see how his system works, then practice tickling the ivories of my keyboard preparing for release day

Thanks -- Enjoying your placeholders, till you get your Caribbean's


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Because of the hype in this thread and elsewhere in TZ-UK, I'm willing to bet that it's going to be an avalanche of orders in the first 20 seconds when and if that is up for sale. 

Eddie'll be mashing the close button like mad and he'll oversell. 

We'll hear all about the buying experience afterwards here and elsewhere if we haven't gotten one, and get even madder when flippers do the flipping thing. 

That is, in a nutshell, the watch idiocy we have all bound ourselves to.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hear Hear🍻


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton -- Was just spinnin' your rotor buddy. Please keep posting and praising the Caribbean 1000 in all aspects and forms! It's why we're here. 

Is the lume very good on the O & W with the orange hand / dial accents?


----------



## diynor_77 (May 22, 2019)

My 2cents:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/5bsf7k

Did I manage to make you think twice?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

diynor_77 said:


> My 2cents:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


This is old news but resurfaces every so often - there is no doubt Mr P is a bit of a **** but whether that should stop you buying a watch you like is a personal decision.


----------



## diynor_77 (May 22, 2019)

8505davids said:


> This is old news but resurfaces every so often - there is no doubt Mr P is a bit of a **** but whether that should stop you buying a watch you like is a personal decision.


I guess there is a difference between being and a****le... and publishing the private information and the personal address of one of your customers in a public forum online...

My questions are: 
- what was the purpose and goal for doing so?
- is it worth to provide your personal details and credit and bank account details to a person with such antecedents... just for buying a watch that you probably dont need?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On another subject























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, Imb, for keeping this thread alive and kicking.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Thanks, Imb, for keeping this thread alive and kicking.


A crepas cayman that I ended up selling (regretfully) but the OW c-1000 has healed that mistake plus the upcoming Smith Caribbean possibility









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> A crepas cayman that I ended up selling (regretfully) but the OW c-1000 has healed that mistake plus the upcoming Smith Caribbean possibility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked that cayman

Just wished it was a bit Smaller.

I think I'm just a sucker for that unnecessarily awesome lumed caseback


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I always liked that cayman
> 
> Just wished it was a bit Smaller.
> 
> I think I'm just a sucker for that unnecessarily awesome lumed caseback


Your correct it was a bit too large, hence the fascination with potentially getting lucky with buying a Smith Caribbean. But if not, the OW c-1000/ocean graph should keep me satisfied

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone heard anything new? Perhaps in September? No rush here and just wondering

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Anyone heard anything new? Perhaps in September? No rush here and just wondering
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Pics of the orange and yellow now up on his web page - I'm not liking near as much as I thought I would... and the BOR looks kinda cheap, the beads themselves lack definition, not a patch on the O&W bracelet (but then much cheaper watch) ... think I'll wait to see some wrist pics once the first batch is out in the wild.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I tried finding/ looking at those pics on his website to no avail. If you have a link for us feeble navigators, please share here. I did see the Caribbean 1000 thread prototypes on the forum, but that is it. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

This thread has become a great place to find any other watch than the Smiths Caribbean...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> I tried finding/ looking at those pics on his website to no avail. If you have a link for us feeble navigators, please share here. I did see the Caribbean 1000 thread prototypes on the forum, but that is it. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Orange

Yellow


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Orange
> 
> Yellow
> 
> ...


thanks! they look terrific to my non-forensic vision


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Imbiton -- Was just spinnin' your rotor buddy. Please keep posting and praising the Caribbean 1000 in all aspects and forms! It's why we're here.
> 
> Is the lume very good on the O & W with the orange hand / dial accents?


Lume is just okay or average on the orange hands. I have seen micros with much better lume.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> thanks! they look terrific to my non-forensic vision


They look pretty darn nice to me too. Really captured the "vintage" look IMHO

BTW, Eddie looks to be posting each color separately in their own thread. Working the crowd into a lather I expect


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oddly enough, my interest is waning the more I look at the pictures. I like the O&W that has been relentlessly posted here much better than Eddie's version.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Oddly enough, my interest is waning the more I look at the pictures. I like the O&W that has been relentlessly posted here much better than Eddie's version.


for some though, they are both attractive even with their different designs. As you know, the OW C-1000 is their newer design or interpretation (evolution) that departs from the original design (which many prefer due to the shorter lugs, different hands, bezels, etc..). I bet the the Smith Caribbean satisfies the cravings many of us have for a reissue with the same design (and new components).

I continue to be surprised that OW simply did not make a straight reissue to capture the appetite of the original design in addition to their evolved new design currently available. It just seems OW left a huge vacuum that Eddie Platts/Smith is about to fill.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, Eddie's is the funkiest of the lot, and I guess that appeals to me in an odd sort of way. Kinda like "hideous, but I can't look away"  Not saying it's hideous mind you...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Oddly enough, my interest is waning the more I look at the pictures. I like the O&W that has been relentlessly posted here much better than Eddie's version.


I may have mentioned this before, but I took both the OW C-1000 and the Ocean Graph and had the cases fully polished aftermarket (local jeweler). I also had the middle links of one bracelet polished and on the other, I just polished the entire bracelet.


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> I may have mentioned this before, but I took both the OW C-1000 and the Ocean Graph and had the cases fully polished aftermarket (local jeweler). I also had the middle links of one bracelet polished and on the other, I just polished the entire bracelet.


polished cases look great and that center link polished BOR is sweet!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> thanks! they look terrific to my non-forensic vision


Apologies - its his Facebook page and his TZ forum they are on.

I think its the printed indices rather than all applied and the large numbers on the bezel with borders rather than just solid numbers that don't quite look right. The black vintage style hands that I didn't think I'd like look fine. I'm hoping the trad black dialed version appeals more otherwise I'll have saved a whole lot of money as I'd planned on more than one of these!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update about the new pics, guys. 

I’m still digging it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

More pics added -- Yellow/blue & Black Dial


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The second one is the blue, right? That one does look interesting.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> The second one is the blue, right? That one does look interesting.


No thats black - it does look good


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm tempted (and that's with owning the OW c1000 reissue)
Right on.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*PROJECT UPDATES* 
* The Smiths Caribbean 1000 metre dive watch has now been received and will go on sale on 29th August, you can see details here:*
https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?469102-Caribbean-prototypes​


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Now I can’t find any info 😳 Don’t see all the watches or the price🤔


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Now I can't find any info  Don't see all the watches or the price


All we have is the statement that they will be offered for sale on Sunday August 29th. At least we have a date

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

For those still following, Timefactors posted one lone pic of the blue dial - Supposedly these go on sale this Sunday 8/29 and as of now I haven't seen a price. I don't really like these trickle, teasing roll outs but I have gathered that's the style of the purveyor.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Riddim Driven said:


> For those still following, Timefactors posted one lone pic of the blue dial - Supposedly these go on sale this Sunday 8/29 and as of now I haven't seen a price. I don't really like these trickle, teasing roll outs but I have gathered that's the style of the purveyor.
> 
> View attachment 16078218


I think somewhere over £500 and probably less than £1000 was mentioned somewhere on his own forum at some point. Darker dials looking good in his pics but not sure I'd go much beyond the £6/700 mark for any Chinese made watch with the movement specified. Though they seem in proportion in his pics it'll be interesting to see what they look like on wrist after the first batch go out - quite a tall watch for the case size.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

8505davids said:


> I think somewhere over £500 and probably less than £1000 was mentioned somewhere on his own forum at some point. Darker dials looking good in his pics but not sure I'd go much beyond the £6/700 mark for any Chinese made watch with the movement specified. Though they seem in proportion in his pics it'll be interesting to see what they look like on wrist after the first batch go out - quite a tall watch for the case size.


Thanks for the reply. I did see those numbers too, I believe generated from Mr Platt's devoted followers. Must be some sort of guessing game. The chatter over there isn't very loud as the days go by. I'm expecting the blurb to go out any day regarding the shop opening Sunday again. I find it a bit dear as well, especially after the conver$ion.

I agree there seems to be some proportion considering the specs. I enjoyed the Helm Komodo watch that was tall at 40mm width but a straight up & down design.

I do like the watch a lot actually. The word "vintage" is thrown around a lot, but this watch seems to exude that moniker very nicely to me.

Cheers!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did see those numbers too, I believe generated from Mr Platt's devoted followers. Must be some sort of guessing game. The chatter over there isn't very loud as the days go by. I'm expecting the blurb to go out any day regarding the shop opening Sunday again. I find it a bit dear as well, especially after the conver$ion.
> 
> I agree there seems to be some proportion considering the specs. I enjoyed the Helm Komodo watch that was tall at 40mm width but a straight up & down design.
> 
> ...


you musn't speak up too loudly there, or Eddie will smack you with a ruler and cut you off the list


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gr8sw said:


> you musn't speak up too loudly there, or Eddie will smack you with a ruler and cut you off the list


I was trying to be polite. ? I'm somehow off the forum list, but I think from a long hiatus not purposely. There are very few participants there now.

Thank you ? I'll tread lightly for certain.


----------



## Chrisw333 (Feb 10, 2021)

Will be available next time the shop opens. £385 seems very cheap. What are your thoughts?








SMITHS CARIBBEAN 1000 PRS-55


NOW SOLD OUT Caribbean watches were very popular in the 1960s and had very high (for the time) water resistance and bold vibrant coloured dials. Introduced by the watch company Jenny (later to aquire Doxa in 1997), they were also made by several other companies, all using the Caribbean name. The...




www.timefactors.com


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, thank goodness the price wasn't in line with what the TZ-UK forum members were speculating. And from your comment, hopefully the watch itself isn't "very cheap". The photos are terrible! The photos seem to be taken in shadow and shrouded in mystery just like the lead up to release. Here you have sunburst dials on all, and polished hands on 2 of the watches, and you can't see diddly. The one thing a lot of these micros miss the boat on is it's marketing lacking quality photography. There will be no real way to see these watches until we see them in the flesh, as you say.

It's interesting, for comparisons sake. Another respected UK purveyor has just released a new offering; Scurfa's "Treasure Seeker" at roughly the same price, similar size and same movement. The photos make it prettty visible. It's very well finished, very modern and very mainstream for a micro. I realize the Caribbean is a "vintage" design and definitely presents as such. I just find the comparison interesting if you study the fit and finish.

So I'm up in the air. I somewhat have pause now, feeling I need to see these in their natural state, on wrists from real world pics, in the light of day....

That said, I like the blue, as I did from the start, but the yellow with blue bezel is also striking and presents very vintage as well. Once again it's a spin the wheel, make the deal scenario.

Good luck everybody

Of course if one dawdles one may find they lose out on a fantastic watch


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Quite a difference in the L2Ls - Scurfa is about 50mm whereas Smiths is just under 46mm. The Smiths isn't a LE so if they sell well he'll make more - the price seems pretty cheap if they look as good in the flesh. I have a Baby Willard and its quality is ok - nothing special, nothing fancy, but fine for the price. I also have a PRS14 and 82 and they both have crown issues, which I understand isn't that uncommon, though they were made by his previous manufacturer. I suspect there will be a few Caribbeans hitting the 2nd hand market due to the height and the usual flippers. I'd intended buying yellow, orange and black but I just don't like the borders on the bezel numbers on the orange and yellow, plus the size/proportion thing ....and there is a limit to how many micros I want in my collection. I'll wait out the first batch and see what the wrist pics look like. After the looooonnnnnnggggg wait for these to hit the market, I've kinda moved on to being more interested in what Synchron and Doxa may have in their pipelines. After all, if i buy those 3 Smiths I'd be a good bit more than halfway to another Sub 300, a Doxa Army if it comes ......or possibly all the way to whatever Synchron have coming.

The Scurfa doesn't do it for me as I prefer the vintage look and I'm not a fan of textured dials, but its interesting that the guy behind Scurfa seems to be everything Mr P ain't - though that doesn't really bother me if I like one of his watches.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

8505davids said:


> Quite a difference in the L2Ls - Scurfa is about 50mm whereas Smiths is just under 46mm. The Smiths isn't a LE so if they sell well he'll make more - the price seems pretty cheap if they look as good in the flesh. I have a Baby Willard and its quality is ok - nothing special, nothing fancy, but fine for the price. I also have a PRS14 and 82 and they both have crown issues, which I understand isn't that uncommon, though they were made by his previous manufacturer. I suspect there will be a few Caribbeans hitting the 2nd hand market due to the height and the usual flippers. I'd intended buying yellow, orange and black but I just don't like the borders on the bezel numbers on the orange and yellow, plus the size/proportion thing ....and there is a limit to how many micros I want in my collection. I'll wait out the first batch and see what the wrist pics look like. After the looooonnnnnnggggg wait for these to hit the market, I've kinda moved on to being more interested in what Synchron and Doxa may have in their pipelines. After all, if i buy those 3 Smiths I'd be a good bit more than halfway to another Sub 300, a Doxa Army if it comes ......or possibly all the way to whatever Synchron have coming.
> 
> The Scurfa doesn't do it for me as I prefer the vintage look and I'm not a fan of textured dials, but its interesting that the guy behind Scurfa seems to be everything Mr P ain't - though that doesn't really bother me if I like one of his watches.


I was not at all suggesting the Scurfa was for you. Merely an observation of coincidence regarding 2 British watchmen launching a similar priced watch utilizing same movements with very different finishes and design. The Scurfa appearing of higher quality to me, most likely with similar manufacturing backgrounds.

I can tell you're big Daddy-P fan but skirt around that with bravado from familiarity. I get it. I'm put off now on the Caribbean and will wait to see owners photos and response. The black model is the only one of intrest for me, if I pursue it at all. Part of the height is in the crystal, so proportions should be appropriate. The case back seems to tuck under the case with the case / lug curvature.

Well, I'd pursue your Doxa's, because as you say, three Caribes have you well on the way to the house of Synchron, and in the meantime, you could pick up one of those froggy's to tide you over 

Thanks for helping me draw the brakes on this one 

Cheers


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey don't let me put you off if you are keen on it - was just my thoughts on my own circumstances! The black would be my pick too but after waiting over two years for this to hit the market ...I find I've kinda lost a bit of interest. Somehow it just seems to lack a bit of the style of the original - not sure why though. The sloping lugs do look good and wrist pics may change my mind .....
Wouldn't say I'm a Mr P fan - I've had no experience of him other than buying the Baby Willard (the Precistas I bought second hand) but some of his retorts/antics on his forum are a bit ....childish perhaps and the other stuff does make you wonder. Has some nice watches though and all the crappy stuff wouldn't stop me buying another - I just wish he'd be a bit more creative rather than just constant homages - but at least they aren't current production models he is copying. Seems to deliver a fair watch for the price.

I see good postings on Scurfas and the owner seems well regarded - their l2l is just a little outside my comfort zone unfortunately.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It's all good. I had it in my sights but have been doing too much in and out lately. It's just paled a bit now. I can revisit if the buzz gets too loud after the fact. I know what you mean about waiting for years. I've followed releases yet to come, reading pages and pages of commentary going up one side and down the other of a watch and by the time it releases, I feel like I've already owned it, and I move on.

There's plenty of character and drama associated with many players over the years, and Mr P is one of the more illustrious and colorful is all. I try not to sunscribe, but have been vocal in the past depending on the character at large. LOL. Eddie's antics are OK with me, as long as I'm not a recipient.

The Scurfa quartz Diver One is a winner. Personally the crystal is a little more reflective than I like, but a great style in a grab & go. 

Hey, Cheers mate... Thank you!
RD


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

well, that was fast. I did like or appreciate that there was a limit to buy only 1 thereby expanding the possibility for many of us to snag one. Although, I am sure a few savvy operators would have known this and had multiple accounts. That said, I am grateful/appreciative I was able to snag one. The upside is that I bet there will be reissues and more of these for sale in the future given the demand.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I also think that they were r


Chrisw333 said:


> Will be available next time the shop opens. £385 seems very cheap. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well/reasonably priced at around $570 USD with shipping. It is possible they will trade in the secondary for $100 to $300 more until TimeFactors comes back with more for sale/available sometime soon hopefully!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats “Imbiton”!! So glad you were able to snag one. I assume he has plenty for the next shop opening. I didn’t pursue & will enjoy the incomings. 👍


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Congrats "Imbiton"!! So glad you were able to snag one. I assume he has plenty for the next shop opening. I didn't pursue & will enjoy the incomings. ?


Thanks Riddim Driven. Very first time I ever buy from Timefactors so now I realize that these were not necessarily sold out, but that there may be available when the shop opens again. If so, I will try for one more variant, but happy to have one incoming. Have a great weekend. It has been a long wait but my original point is that I bet this Smith Caribbean will be a core item on his website unless Timefactors has a history of not offering new batches of their most popular watches (not sure!).


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Thanks Riddim Driven. Very first time I ever buy from Timefactors so now I realize that these were not necessarily sold out, but that there may be available when the shop opens again. If so, I will try for one more variant, but happy to have one incoming. Have a great weekend. It has been a long wait but my original point is that I bet this Smith Caribbean will be a core item on his website unless Timefactors has a history of not offering new batches of their most popular watches (not sure!).


Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Anyone know when the shop will be open again?


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

oiram said:


> Anyone know when the shop will be open again?


It's been roughly every 2-3 weeks, I believe. Go to their website and sign up for the newsletter. You'll get a couple days heads up before the next re-opening.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

SAW52175 said:


> It's been roughly every 2-3 weeks, I believe. Go to their website and sign up for the newsletter. You'll get a couple days heads up before the next re-opening.


Done... and thanks for the info : )


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

@oiram No prob. I snagged a blue one. Excited to get it on wrist


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

I have my eye on the black.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone here have an idea of how long Mr. Platts takes to ship (fulfillment process)? No rush, just wondering cause it is the first time I order from TimeFactors. Thanks!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> Does anyone here have an idea of how long Mr. Platts takes to ship (fulfillment process)? No rush, just wondering cause it is the first time I order from TimeFactors. Thanks!


Newsletter states "please allow 28 days for delivery", and that pertains to any models sold when the shop was open Sunday.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

This arrived today


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Congrats! It looks really nice. I was just looking at pics on the TZ U.K. tf site. Nice shots of the blue dial over there,yellow & yellow blue


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Are the case lugs polished? How does that look against the brushed part of the end links? Looks a nice size. Only saw one wrist pic but the lugs seemed to be sitting up off the wrist. Mr P certainly got some out quickly. 

Gotta like the Smiths 'boobies' logo.....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

8505davids said:


> Are the case lugs polished? How does that look against the brushed part of the end links? Looks a nice size. Only saw one wrist pic but the lugs seemed to be sitting up off the wrist. Mr P certainly got some out quickly.
> 
> Gotta like the Smiths 'boobies' logo.....


We both shoulda mashed down on the BIN button & quit messing about. ?

You're gonna love that watch & you know you want it. Don't be daft ?

PS: The pics are coming in now of all models. I knew it would be nice. I never shoulda gotten myself off track on this one. I have to remember the watch always looks better than the web site photos


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Congrats! It looks really nice. I was just looking at pics on the TZ U.K. tf site. Nice shots of the blue dial over there,yellow & yellow blue


Cheers! Do you have a link you could share as I am not a member of that one - thanks


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

A4S said:


> Cheers! Do you have a link you could share as I am not a member of that one - thanks


You can click on any topics and view them -- There's a couple "Carribbean" threads, posted by "swanbourne" (aka Eddie Platts) One's the orange & ones the yellow etc

Timefactors Forum


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A4S said:


> This arrived today
> View attachment 16097529


I think timefactors nailed it by having the perimeter of the hands in black and not chrome making them more visible/ contrasting (or at least they look black to me from my phone)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More pictures and on the wrist? Here are some from timefactors last page- I was wrong. The perimeter is dark chrome but looks great anyway. Pictures of the Caribbean yellow/blue and black dial - Page 2

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Theres a link to a video review on his own forum, guy that does a few Smiths reviews, showing the dark blue dial. Gives a far better look at the watch than the pics and shows it well on a small 6.7 inch wrist. Has a nice vintage look. Lugs do seem to sit up a bit off the wrist but bearing in mind the case depth its not too bad.
Not sure what it is about the pics of the yellow and orange - I thought from the prototypes I'd love them - but somehow they are a miss for me, not too sure why. I do like the watch in the darker colours though. Although I love a BOR I'm not sure about the brushed bracelet with the polished case - but I'm sure Imbiton will soon have that polished up too! Got another Doxa incoming so I think I'll leave this one for now.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Worn out in London all day today - very comfortable and it got a comment on the street too


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Theres a link to a video review on his own forum, guy that does a few Smiths reviews, showing the dark blue dial. Gives a far better look at the watch than the pics and shows it well on a small 6.7 inch wrist. Has a nice vintage look. Lugs do seem to sit up a bit off the wrist but bearing in mind the case depth its not too bad.
> Not sure what it is about the pics of the yellow and orange - I thought from the prototypes I'd love them - but somehow they are a miss for me, not too sure why. I do like the watch in the darker colours though. Although I love a BOR I'm not sure about the brushed bracelet with the polished case - but I'm sure Imbiton will soon have that polished up too! Got another Doxa incoming so I think I'll leave this one for now.


Hey Mr. 850SDavids. I think it is pretty standard for BoR to only have the middle links polished so most polished cases matched to a BoR will have the same polished/brushed contrast. I don't know anyone else besides myself, who polished the entire BoR. Here below is the ocean graph with the dual finishing as most and the C-1000 with the unusual (cause it's done aftermarket) fully polished for giggles






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A4S said:


> Worn out in London all day today - very comfortable and it got a comment on the street too
> View attachment 16099387


Stunning/great looking watch

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh yeah the polished/brushed BOR is standard enough but not sure I've seen many polished dive watch cases with brushed bracelet parts (most have at least the top of the case brushed so brushed bracelet parts match well enough) but I'm often wrong! Not a big issue though.
Look forward to you comparing the Smiths with the O&W when you get it. Out of interest, what dial colour did you order?
I'd be all over those O&Ws if the case they use had a shorter L2L.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Oh yeah the polished/brushed BOR is standard enough but not sure I've seen many polished dive watch cases with brushed bracelet parts (most have at least the top of the case brushed so brushed bracelet parts match well enough) but I'm often wrong! Not a big issue though.
> Look forward to you comparing the Smiths with the O&W when you get it. Out of interest, what dial colour did you order?
> I'd be all over those O&Ws if the case they use had a shorter L2L.


I was lucky to order the yellow/yellow version, but I would have been happy with any version. The ollechs are 3 to 4 times the money (if you buy new) so it seems this Smiths Caribbean is a compelling value indeed

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Oooh! Nice!

Congrats! How does it sit on your wrist?



A4S said:


> This arrived today
> View attachment 16097529


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

We still need more pictures in this thread. 

But I watched that video three times and I'm now getting interested in this one again. The blue is certainly enticing.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

This is one I'd overlooked in the collection for a long time - looks like the Caribbean will wear quite similar to the PRS14 - one for the future after all perhaps


----------



## christophermoore1 (Sep 4, 2021)

I saw this same watch on the Wilsons catalog cover in 1978 is the exact watch my father brought me back from Singapore as a Chirstmas present  and my older brother was jealous because I am obedient and persistently pursuing God and man for favor and God me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Not the flood of numbers sold I'd thought there would be - although he was selling other models too so perhaps bigger sales there was enough to close the shop before the Caribbeans were sold out.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

8505davids said:


> Not the flood of numbers sold I'd thought there would be - although he was selling other models too so perhaps bigger sales there was enough to close the shop before the Caribbeans were sold out.


As you know he limits units sold to 200 in one shop opening session. On the Smiths page it leads one to believe Blue, Yellow, Yellow/blue are all sold out with only Black & Orange available. I find that hard to believe. One TF forum member seemed to think there were only 60 of each made. That's also hard to fathom after years of build up.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is how many were sold last time per Eddie. There should be stock for next time the shop opens. 

20 each of blue, yellow and yellow/blue, 15 black and 13 orange.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> This is how many were sold last time per Eddie. There should be stock for next time the shop opens.
> 
> 20 each of blue, yellow and yellow/blue, 15 black and 13 orange.


Oh man. Thanks for keeping abreast of the details ? It's always difficult to follow EP's musings on his products.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> This is how many were sold last time per Eddie. There should be stock for next time the shop opens.
> 
> 20 each of blue, yellow and yellow/blue, 15 black and 13 orange.


I know it's per Eddie's comments, but that seems like a miniscule amount. If so,, Almost seems like he is spreading the offering/sale in at least 3 different dates with 2 pending. Still, at 60 of each version is a tiny amount, and certainly at 20 only per version is unfathomable.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> I know it's per Eddie's comments, but that seems like a miniscule amount. If so,, Almost seems like he is spreading the offering/sale in at least 3 different dates with 2 pending. Still, at 60 of each version is a tiny amount, and certainly at 20 only per version is unfathomable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


We don't know for sure that it's a max of 60 each version, do we? I've scrolled up and down the last few pages and I must have missed the reference to a 60 cap.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> We don't know for sure that it's a max of 60 each version, do we? I've scrolled up and down the last few pages and I must have missed the reference to a 60 cap.


I'd like to know too. A TZer on TF forum made the "60 of each" comment. So 300 total? Again 3 yrs in the making, hyped & discussed. Who knows. Other releases have languished for some time. Maybe keeping zero inventory is the goal. Makes the watch special ?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I know he said before that minimum order to his suppliers was for 300 watches so that would follow he had 60 of each - can't imagine he'd be willing to front up the money for 300 of each colour, on top of his other models! It is very suprising that he sold only 15 of the black but I know many were concerned about the height. I suspect though that overall sales total for all his models available was reached quickly as usual and many Caribbean customers didn't get an order in.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> I know he said before that minimum order to his suppliers was for 300 watches so that would follow he had 60 of each - can't imagine he'd be willing to front up the money for 300 of each colour, on top of his other models! It is very suprising that he sold only 15 of the black but I know many were concerned about the height. I suspect though that overall sales total for all his models available was reached quickly as usual and many Caribbean customers didn't get an order in.


He has this "strict 1 per customer max" . I wonder if that means 1 max per open store sale day or if those who bought 1 could also step up and buy another next time (weeks later) the store is open?


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Some colors are sold out, will there be more? 

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seems like yes, more will be offered for sale on every color as we speculate the "sold out" meant sold out for that specific day quota of August 29th matching the capacity for fulfillment and not capacity of inventory 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> Seems like yes, more will be offered for sale on every color as we speculate the "sold out" meant sold out for that specific day quota of August 29th matching the capacity for fulfillment and not capacity of inventory
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Nice! I would love to get one

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Nice! I would love to get one
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


a Smiths Caribbean would be striking in the Costa Rica mountains. Saludos


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> a Smiths Caribbean would be striking in the Costa Rica mountains. Saludos


There you go! Thats why I need one ha ha ha. Saludos!!

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> He has this "strict 1 per customer max" . I wonder if that means 1 max per open store sale day or if those who bought 1 could also step up and buy another next time (weeks later) the store is open?


He confirmed what he meant was one of each colour per person - so one person could have ordered one of each colour if they wanted. Whether once you've got one he would sell you another of the same colour in a later opening I'm not sure - depends how well they all sell I'd guess!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> He confirmed what he meant was one of each colour per person - so one person could have ordered one of each colour if they wanted. Whether once you've got one he would sell you another of the same colour in a later opening I'm not sure - depends how well they all sell I'd guess!


another factoid to be brimming with optimism. Thanks for info!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

go to the last page most recent posting and pics on this thread And now the yellow - Page 2

and Smiths Caribbean 1000- Review


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Saw that this a.m. on the TF site. A very great & amusing review. 👍


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

That is why (as I relayed to RD offline) I am out of this mad dash to try to buy a watch in ten seconds or less. It's freakin' madness that only WIS would be willing to deal with.

Just like with MKII Pre-Order madness (besides the Geologic Time Scale for delivery) makes the purchase less than appealing. It's a freakin' turn off.

Too many other fish in the sea, and I have a shortage of $$ NOT the number of watches I lust after!

But to all who score one, I say Congrats and enjoy! They look really nice.

I regret selling my PRS-3 LE yellow dial. There wasn't the mad dash to buy back then.



Imbiton said:


> I know it's per Eddie's comments, but that seems like a miniscule amount. If so,, Almost seems like he is spreading the offering/sale in at least 3 different dates with 2 pending. Still, at 60 of each version is a tiny amount, and certainly at 20 only per version is unfathomable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sfnewguy said:


> That is why (as I relayed to RD offline) I am out of this mad dash to try to buy a watch in ten seconds or less. It's freakin' madness that only WIS would be willing to deal with.
> 
> Just like with MKII Pre-Order madness (besides the Geologic Time Scale for delivery) makes the purchase less than appealing. It's a freakin' turn off.
> 
> ...


In this scenario, limited access was to blame, as the Shop was opened with a 200 unit cut-off, roughly. Eddie said it wasn't just the "Caribbean's" release that drove the crowd. Eddie said he sold _"20 each of blue, yellow and yellow/blue, 15 black and 13 orange." _Also sold that day: _"There were also 50 Everest black dial and 50 Expeditions plus all the other watches. I try to restrict ordering to 200 orders but a few stragglers always get through, it was 209 last Sunday."_ Per Eddie

That's pretty interesting as half the sales were other Timefactors watches. I expect the next time the store opens the rest of the Caribbeans will get rushed by the crowd. There's some great pictures up now from recipients. Gotta weed through several threads to see them.

So all in all not like some releases that sell out completely in seconds. I think I'd just let her rip, and sell everything I had and be done with it  It must feel so great to sell through a batch lickity split

Maybe I'll see you in line  But your not allowed to give anyone food or water in line


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I don't live in Georgia RD!   

But if I can be of help I can provide moral support and positive vibes for an ultra fast internet connection to would be buyers!!!



Riddim Driven said:


> In this scenario, limited access was to blame, as the Shop was opened with a 200 unit cut-off, roughly. Eddie said it wasn't just the "Caribbean's" release that drove the crowd. Eddie said he sold _"20 each of blue, yellow and yellow/blue, 15 black and 13 orange." _Also sold that day: _"There were also 50 Everest black dial and 50 Expeditions plus all the other watches. I try to restrict ordering to 200 orders but a few stragglers always get through, it was 209 last Sunday."_ Per Eddie
> 
> That's pretty interesting as half the sales were other Timefactors watches. I expect the next time the store opens the rest of the Caribbeans will get rushed by the crowd. There's some great pictures up now from recipients. Gotta weed through several threads to see them.
> 
> ...


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

Arrived yesterday


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^Nice blue  😎


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sfnewguy said:


> I don't live in Georgia RD!
> 
> But if I can be of help I can provide moral support and positive vibes for an ultra fast internet connection to would be buyers!!!


Right on Bro!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

so exquisite 


SAW52175 said:


> Arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 16111378


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Here is my Smiths Caribbean (Blue Version) next to some alternatives


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

antoniovmx said:


> Here is my Smiths Caribbean (Blue Version) next to some alternatives
> 
> View attachment 16119691


Oh my lord.what a site

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am "shocked and in awe" of this one. Better than expected.












































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations 🍾🎉 You rock that beauty! Very happy for you 👍


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Congratulations 🍾🎉 You rock that beauty! Very happy for you 👍


thanks. I was a bit concerned and it blew me away on the upside. we will also be happy for you if you are happy with what you are wearing


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> I am "shocked and in awe" of this one. Better than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imbiton, could you please compare the Smiths Caribbean against the O&W Ocean Graph? Thx!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

antoniovmx said:


> Imbiton, could you please compare the Smiths Caribbean against the O&W Ocean Graph? Thx!


Here are my quick thoughts from a layman's point of view. I am not a professional reviewer, just a microbrand addict to divers that appear dressy with 60/70s design and mostly polished. I always wear bracelets in South Florida.

I love both of them and they are different. I first got the C-1000 and was so passionate about it, I had to get the Ocean Graph. The dial of the Smiths is a marvel to me. Very special yellow anyway.

1. The O&W C-1000/Ocean Graph will cost you 3 times more than the Smith Caribbean (new) One Smiths resold quickly in the USA for $20 more while an Ollech Ocean -Graph resold for about 40% to 45% less in the USA than MRSP. I paid $1,750 for my Ocean Graph new and $1,250 preowned for the C-1000 . Perhaps, with inflation, the Ollechs will rise in value 5 to 20 years from now. But i don't care as the pleasure derived from them eclipses the lower used value.

2. I would rather buy 3 Smiths color variants than 1 Ollech Ocean Graph for the same cash outlay. I don't have the eyesight to read the Ocean Graph bezel, but at least the blue shade is very pleasing to my eyes. The bezel of the C-1000 is great and useful.

3. I am into polished watches, so I found the brushed C-1000/Ocean Graph too dull for my taste hence I added to my pleasure by polishing them knowing I have no intention ever of reselling them as a non-factory seconds hand polishing is a no no for resale.

4. I love BoR's. The Ollech's are all brushed so I had to polish them as well.

5. My only nitpick, is I wanted an even higher dome on both to mimick exactly the 70s version which was rounder and more elevated as the Cayman, Zeno NAvy diver, etc... They both have thick sapphires to my liking (5.7mm on Ollechs and seems like 4mm on Smiths) - but they don't dome as much. That said, both the Smiths and Ollech are dear babies that I plan to use/abuse for the rest of my life. I regret selling the Cayman, Oris Clipperton, and a few others, but I will not make that mistake with these.

Anyway, not a big deal but the higher more elevated the dome is, the more it oozes for my taste. Both the Smiths and the ollech have very thick sapphires (first 2 pics below), but not as elevated as the pics of the others (pics 3-8) which are more similar to the original Caribbean 1000 glass ( I realize high dome sapphires are very expensive). But again, not a big deal.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back on the wrist. The perimeter of the hour/minute hands are indeed a black or charcoal/black and not chrome which makes them highly legible. I would label the color as "yellow pearl or sunburst yellow" since it is affected by light and certainly not matte
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gotta luv that Zeno and its bracelet.


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you so much Imbiton!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very hot!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> Here are my quick thoughts from a layman's point of view. I am not a professional reviewer, just a microbrand addict to divers that appear dressy with 60/70s design and mostly polished. I always wear bracelets in South Florida.
> 
> I love both of them and they are different. I first got the C-1000 and was so passionate about it, I had to get the Ocean Graph. The dial of the Smiths is a marvel to me. Very special yellow anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for selling me your Cayman, I love it.

Regards

Ren









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

That yellow is stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

2500M_Sub said:


> Thanks for selling me your Cayman, I love it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I am here in case you ever need to sell it back.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

pinkybrain said:


> When I think of hands that are too short I think of this:
> 
> View attachment 13720111


Why does Tutima spoil otherwise terrific designs with the dreaded Too Short Hands? They can do Germanic handsomely, except the hands fall short by a millimetre or two. Why, oh why Tutima?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Batboy said:


> Why does Tutima spoil otherwise terrific designs with the dreaded Too Short Hands? They can do Germanic handsomely, except the hands fall short by a millimetre or two. Why, oh why Tutima?


nothing kills a possible watch purchase as hands being too short or unattractive and unnecessary crown guards


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Timefactors.com store opening again this coming Sunday Sept. 19th at 9:00 AM EASTERN. = another opportunity to buy Caribbean 1000.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Very tempted, actually had one in the basket, but two things holding me back.

1). The brand proposition of TF's Smith's and Precista is the historical factor; there never was a Smith's Caribbean

2). That case back! I've never seen a watch design like that. It's incredibly thick, and lifts the watch up on a pedisile. The lug tips are suspended it looks like 2 maybe to 3mm in air. In its favor, it looks flat, so at least no "bowl" effect.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

nepatriot said:


> That case back! I've never seen a watch design like that. It's incredibly thick, and lifts the watch up on a pedisile. The lug tips are suspended it looks like 2 maybe to 3mm in air. In its favor, it looks flat, so at least no "bowl" effect.


Is this problem (thick caseback, making the lugs appear suspended) inevitable for a 1000m rating?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Batboy said:


> Is this problem (thick caseback, making the lugs appear suspended) inevitable for a 1000m rating?


Good point; I assumed the recent Jenny re-issue was of their 1000. So you prompted me to do a little digging around. And now, while still there is the historical (lack of) connection between the Smith's brand and a Caribbean style watch, Eddie's version is fairly true in specs to the original Jenny 1000.

Here's an original Jenny 1000 side view:









I was thinking of the recent re-issue of the Jenny Caribbean by Jenny (Walca). Turns out the Jenny re-issue was a 300M (1,000 FEET) watch, not 1000M, and was based on Jenny's 700 meter watch, which was their 1st watch, before the 1000. So the newer 300 was\is much thinner: 12.3mm. But used a larger 51mm case and was 42mm in diameter. The 300 also has 21 mm lug width.

So the Smith Caribbean is actually much closer to the original Jenny 1000, which used a 46mm case, was 40mm diameter, 16mm thick, 20mm lugs. Eddy's, for reference, uses a 45.7mm case, is 15.1mm thick, and has 20mm lugs. Case height w/out domed crystal is 12.3mm.

From the Monochrome Watch article (link below quote):
"The Jenny Caribbean 1000 had a patented "MONOBLOC Triple Safe" design (Brev. 5292/68 triple safe) that included a one-piece case and triple seals. The case was *40mm in diameter and 16mm in height* (with a 5mm thick acrylic crystal), and the screw-down crown also utilized triple seals."

*Link: *








Jenny Watches may be a Brand you’ve Never Heard of, but it's left a Significant Mark on Dive Watch History - Monochrome Watches


We’ve covered many Doxa SUB dive watches over the years, including the Limited Edition Doxa Mission 31 SUB Professional and Doxa SUB 300 Searambler ‘Silver Lung’ Reissue. Founded in 1889 in Le Locle, Switzerland by Georges Ducommun, Doxa has a storied history that started with an 8-day watch...




monochrome-watches.com





Here's a side view of a Philips Caribbean, which was made by Jenny. 
From Fratellowatches article (link below picture):








*Link:* #TBT Jenny Caribbean 1500 for Philip Watch

This is all BAD NEWS, *very BAD*, because now I'm tempted to participate in the 60 second feeding frenzy, which is the only way to attempt to buy one of these. It's the internet equivalent to a fight to the death gladiator contest, like the movie:

* I GOT A SMITH'S CARIBBEAN!!!!*


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

@nepatriot You're right about the feeding frenzy to buy a Timefactors watch ?

I have one Timefactors watch (a Smiths Seafire, which is superb). I'll never dare to sell this watch because it could be the last Smiths I succeed in buying! It's easier to get on the Rolex list


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I was all set to pounce. The side pics have saved me a couple bucks. The thickness would bother me and it would just sit in the box. Great looking watches though. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

I got incredibly lucky at the last drop with my Everest Expedition. Kind of present-at-right place-at-right-time, thing. Remembered it was 9am on Sunday, opened the laptop, refreshed and added to cart. By the time I got my order confirmation it was sold out. I really don't think I'll get as lucky at the next drop. 

The watch does sit so nicely on my wrist and is definitely a keeper. I don't know about other lines by Smiths however but the Everest is most definitely a classic.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I just tried to buy one of the Caribbeans...the website kept telling my "Card was declined." I called the CC company, and no issues on their end...is this Eddie's way of telling me "you couldn't type fast enough"?
This is a ridiculous way to do business.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to those who acquired a Smith Caribbean today. Although the store closed around 9:06 AM, it did open at 9:00 AM sharp.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

bellbrass said:


> Well, I just tried to buy one of the Caribbeans...the website kept telling my "Card was declined." I called the CC company, and no issues on their end...is this Eddie's way of telling me "you couldn't type fast enough"?
> This is a ridiculous way to do business.


Probably a software glitch on his site - there were similar problems when I tried to buy a Baby Willard when they first were available - that time it wouldn't load in the basket and then showed sold out ... tried again a few minutes later after seeing posts on the TZ-UK forum and it went through ok that time. Only experience I have had buying from him.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

bellbrass said:


> Well, I just tried to buy one of the Caribbeans...the website kept telling my "Card was declined." I called the CC company, and no issues on their end...is this Eddie's way of telling me "you couldn't type fast enough"?
> This is a ridiculous way to do business.


I had a similar issue once because my credit card had self-imposed geographical limitations outside the USA. This time, I called the credit card company ahead to make sure TimeFactors in the UK was in the approved list. Not that this happened to you, but you will have other opportunities since the Caribbean is not SOLD out yet. Plus, a few re-sellers should show up in the USA. A black version remains for resale in the USA.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dome comparisons. The Smiths Caribbean C-1000, sits very low for my taste. My SKX007 sits about 19mm tall thanks to sky-high dome (8mm from apex to bottom of sapphire). The ollech wajs C-1000 is slightly taller than the Smiths probably due to the sapphire being 1.4mm thicker than the Smiths. No lugs touch the wrist (as expected). I did have a halios puck or any other lugless watch heads should certainly fall flat on the wrist. Anyway, the taller, more domey, the better for me.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No sunburst effect today in S. Florida on the yellow









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the all yellow Sunday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it's a different hue of blue than I have seen. Sunbursty and dark. I like it awwlot. They are not sold out, so presumably there will other opportunities to acquire next few times the timefactor store opens in the weeks ahead.

































































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Wow! That blue looks amazing!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^ Wow! That blue looks amazing!


relatively speaking (and assuming one likes yellow equal to blue), I think the yellow sunburst is even is more compelling.


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> I think it's a different hue of blue than I have seen. Sunbursty and dark. I like it awwlot.


That's exactly how I'd describe mine as well, although my earlier pic was taken in bright sun light and might've made my blue seem brighter than it looks under normal lighting conditions.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SAW52175 said:


> That's exactly how I'd describe mine as well, although my earlier pic was taken in bright sun light and might've made my blue seem brighter than it looks under normal lighting conditions.


Agree sir










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

After seeing Imbiton's Yellow Caribbean photographs... I just had to have it. 
Sorry for the [email protected] photograph..but pictures don't do it justice at all.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

awesome collection. The yellow dial is truly special. Enjoy to the max. now we need to see an orange one here

UOTE="antoniovmx, post: 54064224, member: 1502373"]
After seeing Imbiton's Yellow Caribbean photographs... I just had to have it.
Sorry for the [email protected] photograph..but pictures don't do it justice at all.

View attachment 16146006

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The morning after blue. Now we need to see an orange one in the wild. One orange is for sale on eBay in the UK for more than 100 pounds above (and not selling for over a week) but I suspect that orange sunburst is mighty nice. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

For those in the US, What was the processing + in-transit time please? 

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

jose-CostaRica said:


> For those in the US, What was the processing + in-transit time please?
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Ordered mine on Sunday, 8/29, and it was delivered to my front door by UPS on Wednesday, 9/8. Hope that helps


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

SAW52175 said:


> Ordered mine on Sunday, 8/29, and it was delivered to my front door by UPS on Wednesday, 9/8. Hope that helps


One and a half week approx. Thats pretty fast for me LOL

Thank you very much! 

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

jose-CostaRica said:


> One and a half week approx. Thats pretty fast for me LOL
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Yessir. No prob! 

Did you happen to score one during the last store opening?


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

SAW52175 said:


> Yessir. No prob!
> 
> Did you happen to score one during the last store opening?


Unfortunately not, but I'll be ready for this coming sunday opening 

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

antoniovmx said:


> Four days from Sheffield to California.
> Ordered on 09/23
> Delivered on 9/27


Amazingly fast!!! 

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniovmx (Aug 27, 2021)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Amazingly fast!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


I am so sorry I entered the wrong date. The correct one is:
Ordered on 9/19
Delivered on 9/27
8 days


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

jose-CostaRica said:


> For those in the US, What was the processing + in-transit time please?
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


mine took 10 days on the first-time purchase. The second purchase took 2 days to process and then the UPS from the UK takes 3 to 4 days. 

thanks for the heads up on this coming Sunday - "The store will be open on Sunday 3rd October at 1400hrs [UK]- " or 9:00 AM Eastern.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

My black version, received yesterday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats!!! Stunning



LeDocteur said:


> My black version, received yesterday
> 
> View attachment 16149152


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The depth in the bezel insert is very cool. Curious how the metal markers are made in it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It took a few days to sink it and accept, but there is a dramatic difference between the yellow and blue in the way they absorb the light or the anti-reflective effect when viewing the dial. The yellow one is always easy to read as if it had perfect anti reflection while the blue is more difficult to see the beautiful dial since reflection happens often at many angles. I assume it is as a result of the color absorbing the light and not different layers of AR applied. In any event, love them both, but the yellow is a stand-out. = yellow much more legible





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Indeed, the black dial also produces a lot of reflections ...

The yellow version is really very beautiful.

A quick question: I believe the hands are black on the yellow and orange dials, but what about the indexes? Are they black or chrome?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

LeDocteur said:


> Indeed, the black dial also produces a lot of reflections ...
> 
> The yellow version is really very beautiful.
> 
> A quick question: I believe the hands are black on the yellow and orange dials, but what about the indexes? Are they black or chrome?


That was my question from the getgo until I received the yellow. The perimeter is a light black or dark charcoal grey which makes a better contrast to the yellow versus the chrome perimeter on the blue. I presume the orange has black as well. The 6, 9, and 12 markers also have the same matching black. This is exactly what I was hoping for and timefactors delivered. That said, had the same black perimeter been used on the blue, it would have gotten lost and made the hands look much shorter, so chrome on blue was right decision. I was also looking at the tropic rubber bands, and the yellow seems of higher quality and longer in length than the blue, but i don't care about that all. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you for this detailed answer.
It's a nice attention to detail that other manufacturers don't bother to have ...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The yellow really is fantastic. But, we need to see more of the orange version.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting a feel for the blue Caribbean, Oct. 1 morning.





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> Getting a feel for the blue Caribbean, Oct. 1 morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your photos are a great representation of the true colors of these watches. I’m still between blue, yellow, or black. The Miami traffic twilights are always a nice backdrop  My same backdrop this morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Your photos are a great representation of the true colors of these watches. I’m still between blue, yellow, or black. The Miami traffic twilights are always a nice backdrop  My same backdrop this morning.


Hi there Mr. Palace - nice backfrop on your end. The cloudy morning in Miami allows better pictures of the blue version versus under the direct sunlight where it exhibits more reflection (versus no reflection for the yellow). Looks like the yellow/blue version is sold out but all the others are available. Tough tough decisions!!! Enjoy


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Found some real world pictures of the orange dial.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Is orange the new black?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Found some real world pictures of the orange dial.


Orange is stunning. Feel free to post as many pics as possible prior to store opening this Sunday at 9 am. Awesome looking ! Enjoy

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Is orange the new black?


More like the new peach or copper. Either way, I like it.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

As of typing this (9:04 EST) Add to Cart button still up. 

Snagged one

Edit: Blue, Orange, Yellow only ones still in stock to order


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> As of typing this (9:04 EST) Add to Cart button still up.
> 
> Snagged one
> 
> Edit: Blue, Orange, Yellow only ones still in stock to order


Congrats. At least the store offered a few extra minutes today before closing for fullfillment.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Couldn't even get past the starting gate as my card was declined. Annoying.

But then again, do I really need another watch? My wife will resoundingly say no.

I will have to live vicariously through posts here.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Couldn't even get past the starting gate as my card was declined. Annoying.
> 
> But then again, do I really need another watch? My wife will resoundingly say no.
> 
> I will have to live vicariously through posts here.


It’s helpful to have a CC stored on the site.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

It is an interesting psychological phenomenon how some manufacturers get us to jump through these hoops when it should be the other way around. There's something about making it a quest and jumping through a few hoops that really loosens our purse strings.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes. It's a psychological trick, the lure of the unattainable. 

After stories of a crush to buy and a very close window, I was surprised to find myself having no problems and entering the card information ("testing out the system") and then, why not, pressing the purchase button. 

But in my case, it went sideways. I am philosophical about it because I know I don't need another watch and I was still on the fence regarding blue or black (chose blue in this instance). 

But yeah, scrums and reports of unavailability make things more attractive to prospective buyers. 

Whether you want to go through this dance is up to you. 




slorollin said:


> It is an interesting psychological phenomenon how some manufacturers get us to jump through these hoops when it should be the other way around. There's something about making it a quest and jumping through a few hoops that really loosens our purse strings.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yes. It's a psychological trick, the lure of the unattainable.
> 
> After stories of a crush to buy and a very close window, I was surprised to find myself having no problems and entering the card information ("testing out the system") and then, why not, pressing the purchase button.
> 
> ...


I had a chance during the last scrum and was also going to go for the blue one. Then I looked at the side shots again and decided to abort. Hah! When I got back to the order page it had closed anyway. It is a great looking watch, though.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I managed to buy a blue one

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Well I managed to buy a blue one
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


You know what they say, post pictures when you get it! Make us all drool over it!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

So there is another chance to buy the orange, yellow or blue next time it opens?
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

slorollin said:


> It is an interesting psychological phenomenon how some manufacturers get us to jump through these hoops when it should be the other way around. There's something about making it a quest and jumping through a few hoops that really loosens our purse strings.


I don't think he does it on purpose (although I bet he doesn't mind). I do think being a one man band, he personally has a limit on how many he can prepare to ship for one week and thus he closes the store so soon (to fulfill the orders). 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not his biggest fan but yes, its a better way than a micro launching a watch that generates big demand, then we get a barrage of complaints because processing and delivery takes forever. If its vastly over subscribed then it takes months to restock and meet these orders - and nobody wants to wait long for their new watch. And if the production of these new supplies is rushed....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> I'm not his biggest fan but yes, its a better way than a micro launching a watch that generates big demand, then we get a barrage of complaints because processing and delivery takes forever. If its vastly over subscribed then it takes months to restock and meet these orders - and nobody wants to wait long for their new watch. And if the production of these new supplies is rushed....


Agree. At least we know timefactors will deliver within a week once he takes your money.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Could grab a yellow one...now the wait begins 

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> Getting a feel for the blue Caribbean, Oct. 1 morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Original Blue Caribbean’s looked like this….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

longstride said:


> Original Blue Caribbean’s looked like this….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on your collector's item/iconic gem. Many of us watch plebs will need to settle and be happy we can get the Smiths Caribbean very decent homage to yours! Enjoy


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> congrats on your collector's item/iconic gem. Many of us watch plebs will need to settle and be happy we can get the Smiths Caribbean very decent homage to yours! Enjoy


Actually *Imbiton* I sold my O & W Caribbean late last year, I think the Smith's looks like a beauty and certainly a great everyday watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

longstride said:


> Actually *Imbiton* I sold my O & W Caribbean late last year, I think the Smith's looks like a beauty and certainly a great everyday watch.


congrats as well on the sale.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

LeDocteur said:


> View attachment 16163566


Now that's a great picture. Congrats on acquisition 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

These look great - but could I get a picture of the clasp? On my last Smith's, the clasp was ill fitting and that bothered me enough to sell it.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Believe it or not, my watch arrived in only 2 days of transit to the US and the total processing/delivery time was only 4 days!

Thats outstanding. 

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

riff raff said:


> These look great - but could I get a picture of the clasp? On my last Smith's, the clasp was ill fitting and that bothered me enough to sell it.


Looks good to me with 6 micro-adjustments and decent clasp similar to the one used in many strapcode bracelets. The ollech is nice as well but only has 3 micro-adjustments






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Believe it or not, my watch arrived in only 2 days of transit to the US and the total processing/delivery time was only 4 days!
> 
> Thats outstanding.
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Wrist pic needed!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still no shipping notice...

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Is the shipment signature required? Will need to know to coordinate w someone. 

TIA


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Is the shipment signature required? Will need to know to coordinate w someone.
> 
> TIA


Since covid, UPS and others are more liberal about leaving on door/,porch even when signature is required so watch out. I would be surprised if they don't leave it because you did not answer the door

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Takes better pics when it's cloudy.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry guys... I just had to get 2. I can hardly resist yellow dials. But then again I don't really have a more classically styled watch so the black had to be too. Couldn't get them both at once so I had to pay for shipping twice (and customs of course) but they are absolutely worth it!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Sorry guys... I just had to get 2. I can hardly resist yellow dials. But then again I don't really have a more classically styled watch so the black had to be too. Couldn't get them both at once so I had to pay for shipping twice (and customs of course) but they are absolutely worth it!
> 
> View attachment 16172591


Damm nice. Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

You always finding something to criticize on cheaper watches. The bezel looks cheap or boring, the indices, date window and hands don't look very sophisticated, the end-links on the bracelet don't visually match the case well, the buckle is either flimsy or huge and not well made etc. This one on the other hand is as close to perfect as it can get, which is mind-blowing considering the price. The details are stunning and even the bracelet and rubber strap are amazing, given that these are often more or less after-thoughts on micro brands. There really is nothing to fault on these pieces!

Take the Rado Captain Cook for example. It's the closest modern watch in terms of visual appearance (BoR bracelet, somewhat similar polished case, sunburst dial, etc.). It costs north of 2k, the bezel is not as visually stunning, the dial is only printed (ok that might be due to the vintage Captain Cook it is based on), the hands are completely flat, no applied date window, the case doesn't appear to be made any better and the same goes for the end links and bracelet in general. Of course you have to factor in the brand name, the Swiss Made on the dial and of course the better Swiss movement. But all in all it goes to show what value the Smiths Caribbean brings to the table.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Agree with you here. Some micros do offer compelling value versus some Swiss counterparts. Don't wish to add oil to any flame, but who or what is been criticized? I missed it or was it deleted already? 



MONVMENTVM said:


> You always finding something to criticize on cheaper watches. The bezel looks cheap or boring, the indices, date window and hands don't look very sophisticated, the end-links on the bracelet don't visually match the case well, the buckle is either flimsy or huge and not well made etc. This one on the other hand is as close to perfect as it can get, which is mind-blowing considering the price. The details are stunning and even the bracelet and rubber strap are amazing, given that these are often more or less after-thoughts on micro brands. There really is nothing to fault on these pieces!
> 
> Take the Rado Captain Cook for example. It's the closest modern watch in terms of visual appearance (BoR bracelet, somewhat similar polished case, sunburst dial, etc.). It costs north of 2k, the bezel is not as visually stunning, the dial is only printed (ok that might be due to the vintage Captain Cook it is based on), the hands are completely flat, no applied date window, the case doesn't appear to be made any better and the same goes for the end links and bracelet in general. Of course you have to factor in the brand name, the Swiss Made on the dial and of course the better Swiss movement. But all in all it goes to show what value the Smiths Caribbean brings to the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Agree with you here. Some micros do offer compelling value versus some Swiss counterparts. Don't wish to add oil to any flame, but who or what is been criticized? I missed it or was it deleted already?


Oh no... I was just generally speaking about micros or cheaper watches. They often offer a compelling value but most of the time it's easy to find some flaws or imperfections here and there, see my examples above. And with flaws or imperfections I mean not in the sense of manufacturing but in that some areas might not have the same quality or sophistication as the rest of the product (e.g. straps, buckles, bracelets, endlinks, hands, etc.).


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

gotcha. Anyway, Mr. Monvmentvm - your posted pics of the blue one look great under that dim light. Enjoy.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> gotcha. Anyway, Mr. Monvmentvm - your posted pics of the blue one look great under that dim light. Enjoy.


Thanks! Btw. it's actually the black one (which in bright light actually turns into very dark anthracite due to the sunburst).


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Well..., I caved as well. Had been intending buying a grey Maranez Army during their sale but of course they were all sold out by then. And I couldn't just buy one Caribbean .... the classic, sober, traditional black was a given :



















and then had to brighten things up with the orange .... completely different look with the sunburst dial to the flat or gloss orange of others I have like the Oceanographer or Doxa 300. Does mean that in some lights the orange bezel doesn't match the dial ... not 100% sold on it yet but 'tis growing on me, both will be keepers though . In some lights the dial looks almost gold or brassy - looks better in the flesh than in most pics I've seen.























































So far black is running at +2 secs and orange -6 secs a day so we will see how they go this week before I play around with orange. Great VFM and I must say the tall-ness of the watch that has put some folks off doesn't come across at all on the wrist - its just not noticeable at all .. and mine's a skinny one. Well done EP!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

congrats! great choices to have and if the orange does not grow further on you, I bet it will be relatively easy to resell, especially after they are all sold out. Now it looks like the black and blue version are all sold out, with both yellows and orange still available for next time store opens (corrected below. All versions are now available as of Oct. 17th)



8505davids said:


> Well..., I caved as well. Had been intending buying a grey Maranez Army during their sale but of course they were all sold out by then. And I couldn't just buy one Caribbean .... the classic, sober, traditional black was a given :
> 
> View attachment 16175217
> 
> ...


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Also a pic of the yellow/blue one at dim light:


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

As has been requested also some side pics on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

UPS just stopped by. Early Christmas for me


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

This came Monday: Sorry about the dust.








It will go well as a counterpoint to its mate:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

the yellow/blue - so exquisite. Congrats to mydemise & Mr.Boots. For those still wanting, here is this = 


​



*The store will be open on Sunday 17th October
at 1400hrs [UK]
All versions of the Smiths Caribbean will be available to order.*​
























All versions have their charm. I wish I could buy the orange, but I can't right now.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Must’ve replenished his stock. Hmnnn, do I need a yellow with blue bezel…………….. probably not.🤑


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Pro Diver said:


> Must’ve replenished his stock. Hmnnn, do I need a yellow with blue bezel…………….. probably not.🤑


I may go for the yellow one and sell my yellow/blue one in case (they already seem to be sold out though maybe he restocked them - we'll see). 

I know that the yellow/blue one is essentially perfect, with the yellow and orange models having the black outline on the numbers on the dials which is looking a bit weird. But at the same time the yellow/blue one to me looks a tad too conservative as the dial sometimes could be mistaken for being golden. I think the completely yellow one looks a tad more funky/poppy, which I personally think I'll prefer (especially given I'm also happy with the more classic black one).


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

No I think its still the original stock - sells more of the other watches than the Caribbeans when he opens it seems. I had reservations about the border on the bezel numbers as well but its not bothering me now.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

8505davids said:


> No I think its still the original stock - sells more of the other watches than the Caribbeans when he opens it seems. I had reservations about the border on the bezel numbers as well but its not bothering me now.


I don't know. It says "sold out" for the black and the blue ones after the last time the shop was open. Now it's saying in the update "all versions" will be available, though it still says "sold out" on the page for the 2 colors.

Edit: and as far as I know there are 300 pieces of the Caribbean - 60 each per color. Maybe he deciced to order another batch of 300 due to popularity?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> the yellow/blue - so exquisite. Congrats to mydemise & Mr.Boots. For those still wanting, here is this =
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ...


Quick question about the yellow one: are the applied indices and triangles in the bezel blackened as well?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Quick question about the yellow one: are the applied indices and triangles in the bezel blackened as well?


Nothing is black on the yellow except the polishing 
Bezel indexes are polished silver as the hands and dial indexes.

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Quick question about the yellow one: are the applied indices and triangles in the bezel blackened as well?


the way I see the Bezel, I would say " NOt", they are not darkened except perhaps on the perimeter so these are not loud. Triangles look chrome to me on the bezel. - on the dial though it is a YES only at 6, 9, and 12. Also, the perimeter of the hour/minute hand are black or a dark charcoal and the seconds hand stick is black. If it were chrome like on the blue or black dial versions, then the contrast or visibility would not have been as good. ). Hopefully, this makes sense.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

bricem13 said:


> Nothing is black on the yellow except the polishing
> Bezel indexes are polished silver as the hands and dial indexes.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


correct. On the bezel itself, there is not Black fillings inside the numbers or triangles beside the lines of the numbers


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

bricem13 said:


> Nothing is black on the yellow except the polishing
> Bezel indexes are polished silver as the hands and dial indexes.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


Wait... I have the yellow/blue one and I can tell without a shadow of a doubt that the hands, applied indices, date window frame and the printed minute track and markers on the dial are black.










The bezel of course is like on the blue or on the black with silver applied indices. My question was specifically whether the applied indices and triangles on the yellow and orange bezel are also silver or whether they are black.




Imbiton said:


> the way I see the Bezel, I would say " NOt", they are not darkened except perhaps on the perimeter so these are not loud. Triangles look chrome to me on the bezel. - on the dial though it is a YES only at 6, 9, and 12. Also, the perimeter of the hour/minute hand are black or a dark charcoal and the seconds hand stick is black. If it were chrome like on the blue or black dial versions, then the contrast or visibility would not have been as good. So the hashes/dashes on the 6, 9, and 12 are also black/dark charcoal matching the darker perimeter of the hour/minute hand and black seconds stem (again, not the case on the blue one I have). Hopefully, this makes sense.


Thanks for those awesome close-ups Imbiton! Of course it's a bit hard to tell (and it could very well be the contrast of the bright yellow compared to the dark blue) but I'd say the applied indices and triangles on the yellow bezel seem to be blackened just like the hands and indices on the dial. For comparison they are all silver on both the black and blue versions.

Edit: to specify more clearly what I meant:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Wait... I have the yellow/blue one and I can tell without a shadow of a doubt that the hands, applied indices, date window frame and the printed minute track and markers on the dial are black.
> 
> View attachment 16179298
> 
> ...


Exacrly. Thanks for the drawing. Much better/less wordy illustration.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

The orange is the same - almost a 'black chrome' finish - at an angle to the light they can shine like steel/chrome. I wasn't sure they were a good idea when first mooted but they work well ... in normal outdoors light I find the chrome on the black dial hands can almost disappear with only the lume visible against the dial whereas the black hands are always visible, with a nice shine when they catch the light too, and a similar twinkle from the bezel triangles.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Thanks for those awesome close-ups Imbiton! Of course it's a bit hard to tell (and it could very well be the contrast of the bright yellow compared to the dark blue) but I'd say the applied indices and triangles on the yellow bezel seem to be blackened just like the hands and indices on the dial. For comparison they are all silver on both the black and blue versions.
> 
> Edit: to specify more clearly what I meant:
> 
> View attachment 16179317


If so, that's good news 👍
Seeing some pictures, I was afraid that it was only an optical illusion.
Like this one, where A and B are actually the same color : the illusion is caused by the different contrast.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Hong Kong made aren't they - sure I read that somewhere on his forum but I could be wrong? Techically China now I suppose. I seem to remember some of his Fricker cases having known crown issues.....I'd say if they (the Caribbeans certainly) had a big manufacturer's name on them they'd have a much higher asking price but of course bigger companies have higher overheads (how many of these are fully made in the West - and does that necessarily make them better??) than a one man band who I suppose is really just passing the watches to market, albeit made to his order. Reviving a watch brand is par for the course nowadays - can't be many still in the original hands or have an unbroken history line.

Interesting to compare the Caribbean to Doxa's Sub200 - watch for watch the Caribbean beats it hands down at well under half the price, but you do have the Doxa name.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Hong Kong made aren't they - sure I read that somewhere on his forum but I could be wrong? Techically China now I suppose. I seem to remember some of his Fricker cases having known crown issues.....I'd say if they (the Caribbeans certainly) had a big manufacturer's name on them they'd have a much higher asking price but of course bigger companies have higher overheads (how many of these are fully made in the West - and does that necessarily make them better??) than a one man band who I suppose is really just passing the watches to market, albeit made to his order. Reviving a watch brand is par for the course nowadays - can't be many still in the original hands or have an unbroken history line.
> 
> Interesting to compare the Caribbean to Doxa's Sub200 - watch for watch the Caribbean beats it hands down at well under half the price, but you do have the Doxa name.



China made indeed and Platts has always been forthcoming about that. I’d heard the Fricker stuff had more issues than the China made stuff. I moved my Caribbean on rather quickly to fund for another piece but the fit/finish on this one easily felt like it should be double the price.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Hong Kong made aren't they - sure I read that somewhere on his forum but I could be wrong? Techically China now I suppose. I seem to remember some of his Fricker cases having known crown issues.....I'd say if they (the Caribbeans certainly) had a big manufacturer's name on them they'd have a much higher asking price but of course bigger companies have higher overheads (how many of these are fully made in the West - and does that necessarily make them better??) than a one man band who I suppose is really just passing the watches to market, albeit made to his order. Reviving a watch brand is par for the course nowadays - can't be many still in the original hands or have an unbroken history line.
> 
> Interesting to compare the Caribbean to Doxa's Sub200 - watch for watch the Caribbean beats it hands down at well under half the price, but you do have the Doxa name.


I pre-ordered the Doxa sub200 Searambler (light silver dial) when it first came out and almost puked when I received it. Not only were the hands too short (length of both the hour/ minute hand) but the contrast was not there and I simply could "not" read the time unless it was at a specific angle - due to the outside of the hands being chrome and not black. The sub200 does have black outlines on the yellow, turquoise, orange, so those contrast nicely, but I made the mistake of selecting the silver dial. Otherwise, I like the shape/case of the sub200, but will not touch it again unless I get in the mood of modding the hour/minute hand making it almost impossible to resell. I also had The Jenny 300 and felt it was a better watch than the sister-owned sub200, but thecase and BoR were fully brushed and I have an addiction to polished cases or sections of case (and before I met a pro here who polishes perfectly) and the hands again, were a bit too short (perimeter of hands again were chrome instead of white for contrast). I got spoiled with the Halios Laguna, Helson, armida, etc.. whose minutes hands were all very long (to the end of the case) as I like them. Pics to follow.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

LeDocteur said:


> If so, that's good news 👍
> Seeing some pictures, I was afraid that it was only an optical illusion.
> Like this one, where A and B are actually the same color : the illusion is caused by the different contrast.
> 
> View attachment 16181889


Exactly I thought the same - that it's just an optical illusion and it's actually silver/chrome like on the black or blue model. But getting the yellow one with the blue bezel made me realize the indices and hands and everything is black there (except on the bezel of course). But I'm glad to hear that on the full yellow and orange models everything is kept uniform. Did I mention I got a yellow one on order as well now?  Means I'll probably sell the yellow/blue one.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 16186437
> 
> 
> View attachment 16186438


Freaking beautiful with Hirsch accent rubber

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16184681
> View attachment 16184682
> View attachment 16184683
> View attachment 16184684
> ...


Freaking stunning pics

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Was just curious to see how it looked on the natural rubber of the Hirsch, with its sheen/shine that you don't get with synthetic rubber straps ... looked good but the BOR is def the best look.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Is it weird that my attention keeps getting attracted to the yellow/blue version as compared to the full yellow one?

Intuitively, the full yellow should be more eye catching in a bright summery way?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

8505davids said:


> Was just curious to see how it looked on the natural rubber of the Hirsch, with its sheen/shine that you don't get with synthetic rubber straps ... looked good but the BOR is def the best look.


Or the tropic rubber straps. I've tried an Isofrane however and it's not a good look as it's too thick and massive for the watch. 



OCDwatchguy said:


> Is it weird that my attention keeps getting attracted to the yellow/blue version as compared to the full yellow one?
> 
> Intuitively, the full yellow should be more eye catching in a bright summery way?


We'll see as I've ordered the full yellow one as well. For me the yellow/blue one kind of looks a bit more conservative and cute if you will, whereas the full yellow one looks more outgoing and daring. I didn't get the full yellow one at first because I didn't like the black outlines on the numbers on the bezel too much. But seeing that all the indices, hands and even stones on the bezel are black as well, it should look nice in reality and I kind of regret not getting that one right away.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Yellow is very vibrant, definitely my new Summer watch.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr Davis said:


> Yellow is very vibrant, definitely my new Summer watch.
> View attachment 16189376


Sexy! Should be getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Edit: looks to be 1.2mm

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

What's that you're saying? You still haven't decided which one to get? Come on it ain't that hard...










What I can tell you from the get-go is that the blackened markers on the yellow and orange one are definitely less reflective than the polished markers on the black or blue models (or bezel).


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

wears even better IRL


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

gr8sw said:


> wears even better IRL
> 
> View attachment 16191953
> 
> ...


I'd fully agree - was initially worried (like quite a few on his TZ forum) about the height especially on a smaller 40mm case - but its just not an issue. Its a great overall size and look ....and at a great price. I've got three now as well ... had a bit of buyers regret before they arrived as I had waited a long time for them to hit the market and had decided to spend the money elsewhere ....but now I have them I couldn't be happier with the overall package. Just as well for me that blue watches aren't my thing!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

MONVMENTVM said:


> View attachment 16193268


Great pic!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Amazing... Really amazing watch! Flawless finish and materials, love the shade of blue, its an elegant dive watch, love the size and height.

If I have to criticize something, that will be the bezel's action, not my favorite, its hard not smooth. But since I pretty much dont move it from its position I dont care about it.





































Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Amazing... Really amazing watch! Flawless finish and materials, love the shade of blue, its an elegant dive watch, love the size and height.
> 
> If I have to criticize something, that will be the bezel's action, not my favorite, its hard not smooth. But since I pretty much dont move it from its position I dont care about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah the bezel is quite tight. But at the same time one gotta say it also has very precise clicks with little to no play.

Some yellow perversions:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

​



*The store will be open on Sunday 31st October
at 1400hrs [UK]
Remember that the clocks go back one hour on the 31st and the UK will be on Greenwich Mean Time!

All versions of the Smiths Caribbean are in stock.*​


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> ...


I feel the siren call of the blue dialed Caribbean lol!


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

The black one was not enough...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> ...


of course this always means only a few lucky ones will walk away with anything


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Was open for orders plenty of time last go around.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

On an old Erika's mn strap...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

LeDocteur said:


> On an old Erika's mn strap...
> 
> View attachment 16210125


Good to see some different strap options - are you going for a third Caribbean today or sticking at 2??


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

8505davids said:


> Good to see some different strap options - are you going for a third Caribbean today or sticking at 2??


No, two is a good number: one on each wrist 😁


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I needed to sell 1 more watch before buying another, so I missed out. But wearing the yellow this morning


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

near perfection 🍻


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Caribbean Monday for Nov
1st
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Blue Caribbean Monday for Nov
> 1st
> 
> 
> ...


So classy!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> So classy!


yes it is... the blue tint or hue is growing on me awwlot. And it is so darn comfortable. I swapped to another heavier/larger 44mm in the afternoon, and it is a noticeable difference


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> yes it is... the blue tint or hue is growing on me awwlot. And it is so darn comfortable. I swapped to another heavier/larger 44mm in the afternoon, and it is a noticeable difference


I really like that the hands and markers are silver instead of black on the other models, very posh looking!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

OCDwatchguy said:


> I really like that the hands and markers are silver instead of black on the other models, very posh looking!


The prototypes of the yellow and orange had chrome hands I believe and MrP decided to change them to black chrome to aid visibility against the lighter dials. Probably the right decision, though the chrome does look good!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8505davids said:


> The prototypes of the yellow and orange had chrome hands I believe and MrP decided to change them to black chrome to aid visibility against the lighter dials. Probably the right decision, though the chrome does look good!


exactly. Thanks or appreciative that he made charcoal/black for the yellow and orange dials providing better contrast and visibility on these two colors. Had the black been used on the dark blue and black dials, it would have created the appearance of shorter hands (less visible) so chrome for the black and blue dial was also the right move!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I know, but while waiting for pics pics of your Smiths Caribbean head,, here are the tropic Smiths that came with the Caribbean. Maybe an orange would be better



















































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And the blue dial during doggie break





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> And the blue dial during doggie break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stunning. I passed on the blue version when they were available and your pictures make me deeply regret that decision.

I've got an all yellow on its way to me but I think a blue one will be joining it some day.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

JohnM252 said:


> That's stunning. I passed on the blue version when they were available and your pictures make me deeply regret that decision.
> 
> I've got an all yellow on its way to me but I think a blue one will be joining it some day.


As always,, there seems to be a trickle of resellers so I bet you will have an opportunity to pick one up (just a matter of time)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> As always,, there seems to be a trickle of resellers so I bet you will have an opportunity to pick one up (just a matter of time)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Hope so!

And it might be easier than going through the TF frenzy during the five-minute opening window


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

As this was on the wrist today, I just had to share


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yellow Caribbeans turn today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question: I read/watched a couple of reviews and am thinking of getting the black
when it next goes on sale...I think Sun. Nov. 28th 2pm UK time.
Is the bezel insert ceramic or sapphire? It's not clear from the website or reviews.

It might even be "enamel" but I've never heard of an enamel bezel insert.
Is it fairly scratch-proof? That's my main concern.
Thank you!

It seems like a great watch. Do you guys like it?
I don't have any beads of rice bracelets yet, but it should be comfortable.

Also, though it seems rather thick, I think it lays nicely on the wrist. Am I right?
Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Question: I read/watched a couple of reviews and am thinking of getting the black
> when it next goes on sale...I think Sun. Nov. 28th 2pm UK time.
> Is the bezel insert ceramic or sapphire? It's not clear from the website or reviews.
> 
> ...


The insert is enamel but feels and looks like sapphire - as to the scratching I couldn't say as my watches are still too new to have picked up any wear.
The BOR is very comfortable
The thickness with the 40mm case did worry me (and quite a few others going by the comments on his TZ-UK forum) but I have to say , on wrist, its just not an issue - doesn't come across as being thick 'in the flesh' and wears spot on. For price and look its a no brainer !! The black has a very classy vintage look combined with a real solid feel - its a great watch.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@8505davids Thanks so much for your detailed reply to all my questions 

If I am able to buy the black one next week on the 28th, 
about how long do you think it would take to receive in America?
I ask because I will be visiting family at the end of Dec. for a couple of weeks.
I wonder if it's worth delivering it to them, or if it is likely to take longer than 
5-6 weeks after ordering it, and I should just use my regular address.
I'm leaning toward using my regular address. Delays seem common.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Not sure about delivery to US but he gets them all posted within 1/2 weeks - from some earlier posts looks like it takes just a few days to get over there. You'd best get registered with his website/create an account beforehand as that will really speed up the buying side of things


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@8505davids Yeah, I registered/created an account...and put both addresses.
I just have to choose one. Hopefully, I won't have to pay with paypal.
I HATE paypal. I much prefer to just use a credit card.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Question: I read/watched a couple of reviews and am thinking of getting the black
> when it next goes on sale...I think Sun. Nov. 28th 2pm UK time.
> Is the bezel insert ceramic or sapphire? It's not clear from the website or reviews.
> 
> ...


Yes, the bezel is enamelled (which gives the color) with indexes in relief, all covered by a kind of transparent resin.
This gives a very vintage style.
Very few brands still use this technique (for example Squale on the 60 atmos) which is increasingly simulated with a glass or sapphire insert.
It must still be more sensitive to scratches, but it is also much more beautiful
I don't know how to say in English... with more soul.
Like the difference between a vinyl record and a compact disc.

I also confirm that the bracelet is very comfortable, even more than that of my Doxa Sub200.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)

I received the blue Caribbean a while ago and it came with several manufacturing defects and some dust on dial. After communicating with Eddie via emails, he claims he does not do 1-to-1 replacement, nor refund return shipping cost if I ship back this unused watch to him. He has been sluggish in his email responses and does not offer any solution in a helpful way. I am pretty disappointed in his service.

I bought from Aragon before and the team was responsive with very good post-sale customer service. I will not buy from him again though he has some other nice watches to offer.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Strange. What are the issues with the blue one?


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

MONVMENTVM said:


> What's that you're saying? You still haven't decided which one to get? Come on it ain't that hard...
> 
> View attachment 16191710
> 
> ...


Nope, not hard at all! And the lume on the black and blue is better, too.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Strange. What are the issues with the blue one?


Bezel with a small dent under the anamel, dusty dial with 6-7 dust particles seen with naked eyes, different height of the rivets of
the small fold-over on the clasp making the locking mechanism very coarse. There are also some other minor issues but I find them tolerable.
The seller told me he conducted the QC of the watch over the protective film and found no problem. I am speechless.

Please do not trust 100% of those online reviews in here and in other forums. Some of them are bogus I feel. The quality of this watch is below average and it seems to me very much like I got it direct from some Chinese factory.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I believe it is from a Chinese factory. Sorry that you're not happy with it. It's useful information for prospective customers.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm getting the black one and hoping for the best.
It seems like a beautiful watch at a reasonable price.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Any pics for us? EP does have a certain reputation when there is a problem .... I can only say the 4 watches I bought direct from him have been good.



BRAUN XXIII said:


> Bezel with a small dent under the anamel, dusty dial with 6-7 dust particles seen with naked eyes, different height of the rivets of
> the small fold-over on the clasp making the locking mechanism very coarse. There are also some other minor issues but I find them tolerable.
> The seller told me he conducted the QC of the watch over the protective film and found no problem. I am speechless.
> 
> Please do not trust 100% of those online reviews in here and in other forums. Some of them are bogus I feel. The quality of this watch is below average and it seems to me very much like I got it direct from some Chinese factory.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

BRAUN XXIII said:


> Bezel with a small dent under the anamel, dusty dial with 6-7 dust particles seen with naked eyes, different height of the rivets of
> the small fold-over on the clasp making the locking mechanism very coarse. There are also some other minor issues but I find them tolerable.
> The seller told me he conducted the QC of the watch over the protective film and found no problem. I am speechless.
> 
> Please do not trust 100% of those online reviews in here and in other forums. Some of them are bogus I feel. The quality of this watch is below average and it seems to me very much like I got it direct from some Chinese factory.


Yep, that was my experience with him, he's awful. He was indignant that I pointed out that the clasp issue conflicted with the bracelet when it was moved to all but the largetst adjustment hole on clasp. He said it was a known defect, and I should have known that before the purchase. There's a thread I started here, on the clasp issue. It's too bad, the rest of the watch itself was great. I'm still puzzled as to how he commands any loyalty.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Yep, that was my experience with him, he's awful. He was indignant that I pointed out that the clasp issue conflicted with the bracelet when it was moved to all but the largetst adjustment hole on clasp. He said it was a known defect, and I should have known that before the purchase. There's a thread I started here, on the clasp issue. It's too bad, the rest of the watch itself was great. I'm still puzzled as to how he commands any loyalty.


Tried all three of mine at different holes in the clasp and they work fine ... you got a link to the thread? I'm not sure how much loyalty he has, just demand for what he provides - if I like a watch (and he has several at decent prices) I'll buy it and don't care much about who makes it ...though if I had a problem of course and got fobbed off that might change! Easily enough to change the clasp if necessary? By law anyone can return anything for a refund for any reason in the UK if they advise it within 14 days of receipt, and then another 14 to return it - don't think he's required to pay the return postage though that shouldn't be too costly. Strange that there should be an issue as the watch took ages to hit the market, he even had the prototypes for yellow and orange redone as he thought the colours were a bit off ... should have been plenty of time to rectify any other issues. As I said though, mine are fine.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Took a while, but found it, from 2019:








Bracelet Clasp Issue - Smiths PRS-25


I purchased a PRS-25 (Everest) via the classifieds here a few weeks ago, the original owner had only used it for a few days. Now, I might know why. The OP had removed the factory bracelet and mounted a NATO strap. The bracelet was still wrapped in plastic. I wore the watch on a vintage...




www.watchuseek.com





Pictures were not visible, so I updated them. I had to dremel the inside of the case so the links would fit in the smaller size setting. I also had to dremel the endlink to fit. I ended up putting on a slimmer divers clasp from Esslinger. All ridiculous, and Eddie just ducked his head on the issue. 



8505davids said:


> Tried all three of mine at different holes in the clasp and they work fine ... you got a link to the thread? I'm not sure how much loyalty he has, just demand for what he provides - if I like a watch (and he has several at decent prices) I'll buy it and don't care much about who makes it ...though if I had a problem of course and got fobbed off that might change! Easily enough to change the clasp if necessary? By law anyone can return anything for a refund for any reason in the UK if they advise it within 14 days of receipt, and then another 14 to return it - don't think he's required to pay the return postage though that shouldn't be too costly. Strange that there should be an issue as the watch took ages to hit the market, he even had the prototypes for yellow and orange redone as he thought the colours were a bit off ... should have been plenty of time to rectify any other issues. As I said though, mine are fine.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't understand. Is there an issue with the bracelet fitting?
Has this issue been resolved by now...(it's now the end of 2021)?
I'm about to buy the black Smiths Caribbean on Sunday.
I don't want any problems. Thanks.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

This only is an issue with the Smiths-PRS25 and service (or lack of) from Eddie. 
I only brought it up because one of the replies detailed Eddie's poor customer service skills,which I also experienced. 



watchman600 said:


> I don't understand. Is there an issue with the bracelet fitting?
> Has this issue been resolved by now...(it's now the end of 2021)?
> I'm about to buy the black Smiths Caribbean on Sunday.
> I don't want any problems. Thanks.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@riff raff Thank you for clarifying. The one I want to get is technically called the PRS-55.
So, I am not aware of any problems with it,
and still look forward to buying the black Smiths Caribbean on Sunday.
If anyone knows of a problem I should be aware of, please tell me now...
before I buy it !


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @riff raff Thank you for clarifying. The one I want to get is technically called the PRS-55.
> So, I am not aware of any problems with it,
> and still look forward to buying the black Smiths Caribbean on Sunday.
> If anyone knows of a problem I should be aware of, please tell me now...
> before I buy it !


Salutations to our friend Mr. Watchman600. You should have no issues with the Caribbean 1000 from Eddie Plats/TimeFactors. He is a bit eccentric or quirky in a way, but we all are to some degree. He runs a one-man shop and is sort of cranky if you get on his wrong side, but he has integrity and has quite a colorful reputation. He was credited with transforming the microbrand industry when he shocked the system with the Dreadnought back in 2009 = https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/remembering-fricker-the-watchmaker-that-drove-the-internet-crazy 

That said, many have been frustrated with the less than 2-minute buying frenzy when the virtual doors open to his store and then waiting about 2 weeks for the watch to arrive since he does everything himself (anywhere from 4 days to 14). There were times when the store would close within 90 seconds on a Sunday similar to your targeted date of tomorrow. He does not take PayPal and make sure your credit card knows you will transacting from a shop in England tomorrow. I have read the store closes once he sells 150 to 200 in total since it takes Eddie Platts 2 weeks to process, dispatch or ship these 150-200 watches from the Sunday openings. So it took about 4 Sundays of store openings to sell out of only 2 models (the blue and yellow with blue bezel) and those who had the anxiety of missing out have been already flushed (such as me) so I believe you will be fine since I have not seen many eager buyers surface at this stage (some flippers have had to lower their price to resell) but I also bet he is low on inventory on the Caribbean.

So he is not the coolest man on the block (or industry) as Jason from Halios or Steve Laughlin from Raven are - but so what, you are buying from a legendary cranky older guy who will always be remembered and perhaps you will enjoy the Caribbean 1000 years beyond remembering Platts himself. The BoR is good, and the clasp has 6 micro-adjustments (3 more than the Ollech Wajs C-1000 BoR). In terms of size, it looks smaller to me than my other watches and smaller than the Ollech C-1000 (cause of Ollechs elongated lugs) and the tall or height is simply a non-issue. I actually wish it would have been 41mm or 42mm with a massive bubble-like the Crepas Cayman, so if anything, this watch seems petite to my relative eyes. Enjoy the waiting and realize sooner or later, you will own a smiths Caribbean 1000. Please place pics here once received.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm happy with mine. No issues detected so far.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Well I was done and ready to hit "place order" 3 minutes into the sale opening...
and I missed it by about 30 seconds! Crazy!
I had the black one in my cart, I put in the shipping address
(which I previously saved), I put in the billing address
(which I previously saved), I was already signed on...
all 3 things to save time.
I put in the credit card info and when I went to hit "place order"...
just then it said "out of stock". Unbelievable and quite frustrating.

I emailed him and Eddie said that TWO HUNDRED were sold, but not to worry,
that I will have the opportunity to buy it in 2 weeks on December 12th
...which is GOOD.
BTW, the yellow and orange are both still available!
I am hoping that I will be 30 seconds faster, and that 
they will sell out 30 seconds slower,
so that I can for sure snag one on the 12th.

Forgot to mention, in between emailing and him emailing me back, someone was selling a Smiths Caribbean black dial...but I decided against it, since he was the 2nd owner and it had "micro-abrasions", and just a feeling. Now, that he emailed me back that I will be
able to buy a new one, that for sure is better.

Possibly in response to all of this craziness, 
I grabbed a Proxima MM300 black dial watch,
which looks awesome and was only $215 total.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> Well I was done and ready to hit "place order" 3 minutes into the sale opening...
> and I missed it by about 30 seconds! Crazy!
> I had the black one in my cart, I put in the shipping address
> (which I previously saved), I put in the billing address
> ...


3 minutes - gotta be quicker on the button!! Seems the demand for the Caribbean is still strong...Cgristmas presents perhaps.....better luck in a couple of weeks !


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

8505davids said:


> 3 minutes - gotta be quicker on the button!! Seems the demand for the Caribbean is still strong...Cgristmas presents perhaps.....better luck in a couple of weeks !


I'm aiming for 2 1/2 minutes next time!
It's not just one button. It's quite a lot: first add to cart, then checkout, then shipping address, 
then billing address, then credit card info,
and only then the place order button. I wish there was a better way.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing it this morning for tennis match. Very comfortable BoR and case size.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Wearing it this morning for tennis match. Very comfortable BoR and case size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The YELLOW is quite nice...
if I somehow miss the BLACK a second time,
I think I will be tempted and just get the yellow !
(I have the honey-yellow Scurfa treasure seeker (with a honeycomb pattern dial)
which I like a lot. I just think I would prefer the black one on this watch.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> The YELLOW is quite nice...
> if I somehow miss the BLACK a second time,
> I think I will be tempted and just get the yellow !
> (I have the honey-yellow Scurfa treasure seeker (with a honeycomb pattern dial)
> which I like a lot. I just think I would prefer the black one on this watch.


Yeah - the black is very classic and vintage looking ... looks like and feels like a watch costing much more. I have the yellow and orange as well, both of which offer something a little different and I don't regret them at all - the only other watch I have multiple version of are Doxas.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I think this yellow is special rrpand different from other yellow dials, then again, it is my only yellow so not sure. I agree that Black is very very nice and the blue as well, and orange....all of them!!!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sunburst yellow - helps me to pretend that it's still summer.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Today with the yellow























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

hasn't gained or lost a second in over a week wearing 24/7


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. I just snagged the BLACK Smiths Caribbean!
Eddie let me order it with my shipping and billing address the same,
so that I could complete the order faster, 
and then email him the correct shipping address to actually send it to.
That was nice of him...and it worked! 
The black, blue, and yellow all look nice.
But the black one is my favorite of the bunch !


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> O.k. I just snagged the BLACK Smiths Caribbean!
> Eddie let me order it with my shipping and billing address the same,
> so that I could complete the order faster,
> and then email him the correct shipping address to actually send it to.
> ...


congrats!! Eddie Platts scores an endorsement as a facilitating mr. nice guy and you snagged your favorite color!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> congrats!! Eddie Platts scores an endorsement as a facilitating mr. nice guy and you snagged your favorite color!!


Thanks...it's a WIN-WIN for sure...
and I didn't even tell him that I am a member of this website forum.
In general, I think being a nice, accommodating person always wins out 
in the long-run.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

gr8sw said:


> hasn't gained or lost a second in over a week wearing 24/7
> 
> View attachment 16288427


WOW...I hope mine is like that...or even close to that accurate


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)

After reading some latest over-positive posts here, my words of caution remain, there is clearly an issue with the seller and I fell for it after reading several of such seemingly outlier or artificial comments. Any potential buyer should manage his expectation as it is just a microbrand with watches produced from China, with mediocre QC (done over the clear film which is practically a joke) by Eddie. Buy the seller, as obviously some fellow members feel otherwise as their watches are okay (or they are his friends or associates since they can describe his character well), or you have to take it at your own risk when the watch came with defects along with the sloppy and gross customer service.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@BRAUN XXIII Several people on this thread seem very happy with their Smiths Caribbean watches.
I haven't read all of the almost 500 posts, but there will always be some people who don't like an item.
The BEST things I've bought on Amazon, for example, have still had some people give it 1 star and say it was terrible. As long as a product has about 90 percent of 5 and 4 stars combined, I usually feel comfortable buying it. Your post is not appreciated or helpful. I already bought it and now just have to hope for the best...that my experience will be like the majority of people who love this watch,
and not like yours.
p.s. I'm sorry that you had a bad experience.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

BRAUN XXIII said:


> After reading some latest over-positive posts here, my words of caution remain, there is clearly an issue with the seller and I fell for it after reading several of such seemingly outlier or artificial comments. Any potential buyer should manage his expectation as it is just a microbrand with watches produced from China, with mediocre QC (done over the clear film which is practically a joke) by Eddie. Buy the seller, as obviously some fellow members feel otherwise as their watches are okay (or they are his friends or associates since they can describe his character well), or you have to take it at your own risk when the watch came with defects along with the sloppy and gross customer service.


try removing the thorn from your ass... we know what we are getting... the positives far outweigh the negatives 🍻


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I have purchased from Eddie several times. Both times, shipping to US was quick, watches were well packed, and the watches were beautiful, especially this one…


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Pro Diver said:


> I have purchased from Eddie several times. Both times, shipping to US was quick, watches were well packed, and the watches were beautiful, especially this one…
> 
> View attachment 16296605


Please upload the picture in a different way, because I would like to see it.
The link says:
*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
The requested page could not be found.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)

gr8sw said:


> try removing the thorn from your ass... we know what we are getting... the positives far outweigh the negatives 🍻


Yes, that's what exactly I am trying to share. Some posts including yours are trying to depict misleading information about the watches and the seller. Way too positive. You should try to be more sympathetic and neutral. Please do not make yourself sound shallow.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

No other oranges to show??!!


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> O.k. I just snagged the BLACK Smiths Caribbean!
> Eddie let me order it with my shipping and billing address the same,
> so that I could complete the order faster,
> and then email him the correct shipping address to actually send it to.
> ...


That's awesome, congratulations! I love my blue Caribbean. No issues with mine at all, and once it was shipped, I received it in less than a week here in the US. I snagged one on the initial drop. 

I just took it to the Caribbean during a vacation, interestingly enough. It performed quite well during my swimming and snorkeling adventures in Punta Cana, DR


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

BRAUN XXIII said:


> Yes, that's what exactly I am trying to share. Some posts including yours are trying to depict misleading information about the watches and the seller. Way too positive. You should try to be more sympathetic and neutral. Please do not make yourself sound shallow.


and who is misleading anyone, besides you? I guess you'd rather see it branded 'San Martin' and selling for $250?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Pro Diver said:


> I have purchased from Eddie several times. Both times, shipping to US was quick, watches were well packed, and the watches were beautiful, especially this one…
> 
> View attachment 16301104
> 
> View attachment 16301103


Thank you for updating/editing the pictures, for us to see !


----------



## kace (Nov 4, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Keeping the orange end up with a bit of double orange ....


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The blue one today





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The yellow dial absorbs the direct sunlight quite well with no glare at all.





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not usually a fan of yellow dials all that much, but these pics from @Imbiton and others are making me second guess that approach lolol

Just beautiful!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Blue and Yellow for me today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The approaching 2022
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Helps to brighten up a grey, gloomy day.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with yellow























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question: what specific small screwdriver do you use to size the bracelet on this Smiths Caribbean watch? My son tried and said that he needs a smaller screwdriver to be able to do it.

I figured someone here would surely know...and perhaps provide an Amazon link or whatever.

I got the beautiful black watch...now I want to be able to wear it 
Thanks!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The screws were too small for the few tools I have so it went to the jeweler to resize.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> The screws were too small for the few tools I have so it went to the jeweler to resize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to go tomorrow to a watchmaker. 
My wife said that he'll for sure be able to do it.
-----
When it's all ready to wear, I will take some pictures!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

You can buy a watchmaker's/precision screwdriver set pretty cheaply - I bought a Facom set which is all sloted and was a bit more expensive and there is a pretty good precision set by Wera (who make a great range of trade screwdrivers) for a reasonable price though they are a more general mix of slotted, ph, torx etc, more electronics focused I guess but useful and great quality.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

8505davids said:


> You can buy a watchmaker's/precision screwdriver set pretty cheaply - I bought a Facom set which is all sloted and was a bit more expensive and there is a pretty good precision set by Wera (who make a great range of trade screwdrivers) for a reasonable price though they are a more general mix of slotted, ph, torx etc, more electronics focused I guess but useful and great quality.


The problem is that I don't know the right size I need for this
Smiths Caribbean watch.
I found this set for $23 dollars on amazon,
but I don't know if it's good enough quality / worth it to get,
since it seems that *only this watch* out of 26 watches
has needed this small of a screwdriver, that my son doesn't have.








8PCS Professional Screwdriver Set, VAKOGAL Micro Precision Screwdriver Kit 0.6-1.6mm, 8 Extra Replace Blades for Watch Repair, Eyeglasses Repair, Jewelry Work, Electronics Repair - - Amazon.com


8PCS Professional Screwdriver Set, VAKOGAL Micro Precision Screwdriver Kit 0.6-1.6mm, 8 Extra Replace Blades for Watch Repair, Eyeglasses Repair, Jewelry Work, Electronics Repair - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

I use a 1mm Bergeon screwdriver (originally purchased for my Squale 50 atmos bezel screws)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

LeDocteur said:


> I use a 1mm Bergeon screwdriver (originally purchased for my Squale 50 atmos bezel screws)


That's good to know...so if a 1mm flat head screwdriver is small enough
to size this Smiths Caribbean watch,
then I could get one on Amazon for around 8 dollars...
much less than the above item which had several sizes but was $23.
-----
Though, I will still probably just go tomorrow to the watchmaker
and have him do it, since I also have another watch that needs some help, 
that I will take as well. On the version2 Zelos swordfish,
my son can't get the stainless steel bracelet off of the watch,
to maybe put on a leather strap. It is super-stuck...and there are no drilled holes
and it is obviously not a quick-release bracelet like the newer models.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The watchmaker was a crusty, old guy that my wife said really knew his stuff.
He flat out refused to do either of these 2 watches: the sizing on the Smiths Caribbean and the removal of the bracelet on the Zelos Swordfish version2 which is stuck on...and replacing the spring bars with ones that are easier to get in and out.
Super Weird.
His old and nice wife told me to come back another day before 5pm 
and maybe her son will be able (and willing) to help me 
---
@LeDocteur or anyone else who sized this watch:
If the Smiths Caribbean definitively needs a 1.0mm flat-head screwdriver,
maybe I should just order it on Amazon, and have my son do it.
Reaching out for a little help/advice. Thanks


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Personally, I adjust (or change) the bracelets of all my watches myself. 
One or two screwdrivers, a tool with a tip and a fork and a lot of care during manipulations allow to do a lot of things.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd get the screwdriver and just do it yourself (or your son) its not hard. I found the Smiths pins came out no problem and the endlinks were very easy to remove and refit (some fitted endlinks can be slightly tricky but you should be able to resize the bracelet easily enough without removing it from the watch) - just make sure the pins are screwing back in nicely and don't force them - in the unlikely event that they don't screw in easily then they haven't threaded correctly so just back them out a little and try again .... you'll easily feel (and see) when they are screwing in properly. I'm sure that won't be a problem but best to be aware. If one link is awkward to screw in just replace it with a link and pin you have already removed - again force is not required!. Be handy to have the screwdriver anyway if another similar bracelet comes your way - I prefer them to the push pins. Careful though, once you are happy taking bracelets off and on then you start looking at all sorts of other strap/bracelet options to see if they suit your watches!!

God knows why the watchmaker wouldn't do it - its the easiest job he is likely to get ... or perhaps too routine to interest him? Mind you - us older guys can have our off days! (It wasn't Eddie Platts himself moonlighting in the US was it ??!!)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

LeDocteur said:


> Personally, I adjust (or change) the bracelets of all my watches myself.





8505davids said:


> I'd get the screwdriver and just do it yourself (or your son) its not hard.


I'm the same way. My son does all of my watches.
*The question is*: can I just get this one for the Smiths Caribbean watch
and it will be small enough to resize the bracelet:








Amazon.com: Bergeon 55-683 6899-AT-100 Stainless Steel Ergonomic 1.00mm Screwdriver with Spare Blades Watch Repair Kit : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Bergeon 55-683 6899-AT-100 Stainless Steel Ergonomic 1.00mm Screwdriver with Spare Blades Watch Repair Kit and other Repair Tools & Kits at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com




OR do I need to get this one, which has a variety of sizes
(so one of them will for sure work on this watch),
though it is not nearly as high quality:


Amazon.com



This is a whole thread with people who have this specific watch...
so it should be easy enough to get a definitive answer on the correct size needed.
I prefer to get the better quality one, since this is the only watch 
where the screws are too small for my son's existing watch tools...
so I don't really need a whole set. Bergeon make several sizes and 
I want to make sure that I know the correct one to order.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

1mm definitely fits. 1.2 is a snug fit. I'd go for the 1mm if you want just one size.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

8505davids said:


> 1mm definitely fits. 1.2 is a snug fit. I'd go for the 1mm if you want just one size.


Thank you!!
It's done. I ordered the 1mm Bergeon screwdriver
(along with a 50 cents wooden ruler to get free shipping)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally have the Smiths Caribbean black on my wrist...
I had to get a Bergeon 1mm screwdriver to size it properly.
(with my favorite winter robe!) What a nice looking watch!
The domed sapphire crystal shows up in my pictures...
I never understand how people here take such amazing "pro" pictures.
View attachment 16417342
View attachment 16417348
View attachment 16417349
View attachment 16417350
View attachment 16417352
View attachment 16417354
View attachment 16417358
View attachment 16417362


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue one had some action over weekend























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The yellow has zero glare compared to the blue.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Switched to my black Smiths Caribbean right now 
and then saw your post.
(sorry no pics)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Pics seem to look better when 
shot inside the car , but dangeroose activity






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Successfully managed to order an Orange one (which seems to be the only style left now, though it was also my first choice) this weekend... Store opened 14:00 and was closed by 14:01 as far as I could tell so surprised to get it there in time, but glad! What's the usual delivery time from them? This is my first direct purchase of a watch from TF, have bought straps from them years back and had a PRS18Q which I bought second hand but this is my first watch coming straight from Eddie.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Lummox said:


> Successfully managed to order an Orange one (which seems to be the only style left now, though it was also my first choice) this weekend... Store opened 14:00 and was closed by 14:01 as far as I could tell so surprised to get it there in time, but glad! What's the usual delivery time from them? This is my first direct purchase of a watch from TF, have bought straps from them years back and had a PRS18Q which I bought second hand but this is my first watch coming straight from Eddie.


Mine was delivered to me in the USA with in about a week of ordering.


Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Should arrive pretty quickly - I have an orange one as well and think it looks great. Once the store closes they work their way through all the orders then re-open again. You should get an email confirming when its sent.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried theirs on a nato strap yet? I love the design of the BOR bracelet but not sure if it will be a bit bling in person...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She is wearing the yellow one from now on (as a peace offering for too many watches) so I doubt I will get to wear it any time soon. The blue stays with my "forever" rotation especially after modding the seconds hand to a white bold.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She is wearing it. While I have a GMT hand on Ukrainian time (GMT +2) versus Eastern USA (GMT-5)
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Now would be the time for the yellow and blue Caribbean....


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Not enough orange in this thread


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Watching Miami open tennis semis with smiths Caribbean. One of the players wore a non Caribbean watch


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Imbiton said:


>


How It Is Done…  Sartorial savvy!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Happy Sunday


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

A4S said:


> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 16555932


I’d say that watch beats planting flowers (for some Springtime colour) … but it appears you got that covered too!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> .


I "a l m o s t" went for this good looking blue dial diver,
but decided on the Steinhart ocean one blue premium ceramic instead.
I love my black Smiths with beaded rice bracelet.
Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I "a l m o s t" went for this good looking blue dial diver,
> but decided on the Steinhart ocean one blue premium ceramic instead.
> I love my black Smiths with beaded rice bracelet.
> Have a GREAT day!


Big hugs


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday goes to the Smith Caribbean blue. Mango season in full bloom around here.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Yellow seems to be out of stock, does anyone know if on May 15, when the store opens, yellow will be available to order?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> Yellow seems to be out of stock, does anyone know if on May 15, when the store opens, yellow will be available to order?


His email yesterday re shop opening said all watches not shown as sold out on the website were available ... and the orange caribbean is available. Having both an orange and a yellow I'd say the orange is also a great look.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish the inventory would better distinguish between Sold Out and Unavailable… 

I know you can read the newsletter and figure it out but somehow I still find myself wanting a better indication on the site.

Anyway summer is upon us, time to start rocking those colourful Caribbeans!!!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

I was psyched when Eddie first released the pics of the factory test models some time back, but never got around to jumping the TimeFactors hoops to get one, until last Sunday.
Orange was still the only color in stock so I gave it a shot, and none too reluctantly as upon the initial release it was my first choice, though since then I've come to think the blue or black look like perfection. 
Also grabbed the polar dial baby Dreadnought while I was at it. Sort of a last second decision 10 minutes before the store opening on Sunday, just killing time browsing the site when it grabbed... me poor impulse control on my part and there goes my watch budget into the end of July! Undoubtedly a relatable experience for many.

Will post a pic when it arrives


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is the blue earlier today (with a modded seconds hand)


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Will be good to see more orange Caribbeans! Loving mine.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Here is the blue earlier today (with a modded seconds hand)


The blue is VERY nice...I'm pleased with my black one
which was just what my collection needed...and love the beads of rice bracelet
(it's my 1st one)


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday August 1, 2022


----------

